# --Elsie87's UPDATED Collection of All Things Luxury--



## Elsie87

Welcome to my updated bag collection! 


My photography skills improved quite a bit since I did my previous collection thread so I decided to create a brand new one. 

I've been collecting designer bags for 4 years now. Like in the previous thread, I will be showing you my bags, accessories, jewelry and (vintage) clothing finds. My shoes have their own thread by now. 


Okay, let's take a look at my *bag closet* first:


The two top shelves of my wardrobe are reserved for my *Chanel* and *Hermès* bags and accessories + my bigger bags (*Gucci, Prada, Chloé, Coach*). 









My other bags have their own rack: *Balenciaga* and *Dior* are on the two top shelves.








And *Gucci, Burberry* and *Chloé* are on the two bottom shelves.









And here's how I store my *shoes*:







If youd like to see detailed pictures of my *shoe collection*, visit http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/elsie87s-shoe-collection-553460.html








If youd like to see detailed pictures my *Christian Louboutin collection* only, visit http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/elsie87s-cl-collection-556462.html


Now let's take a closer look at my bags, shall we?


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow! i can't wait to see what's in all those bags!


----------



## Deborah1986

_that's amazing (geweldig zeg die kast met alle schoenen en tassen)_


----------



## Elsie87

*Hermès*


*Hermès black crocodile pochette* (vintage)


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel*


*Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black satin croc embossed Reissue 227*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black coated canvas Le Marais flap*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black Scales flap*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel white lambskin flap* (vintage)


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black lambskin bag* (vintage)


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga*


*Balenciaga black City*


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga sky blue City* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga bouton d'or Floral City*


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga anthracite Part Time* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga electric blue First*


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior*


*Dior teal large double saddle Gaucho*


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior green denim/red leather medium Gaucho*


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior brown/burgundy patent medium Gaucho zip tote* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci*


*Gucci beige GG canvas medium Wave hobo*


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci beige GG canvas belt bag*


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci silver GG canvas medium Britt hobo* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci silver GG canvas belt bag* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci gold/bronze GG canvas medium Abbey*


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci brown GG canvas tote*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé*


*Chloé grenat Paddington satchel*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé tobacco Paddington tote*


----------



## Elsie87

*Burberry*


*Burberry tan chain bag*


----------



## Elsie87

*Coach*


*Coach beige canvas/bronze leather Poppy tote*


----------



## Elsie87

*Prada*


*Prada beige Flower bag* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

*Prada blue/gray flower print Bowling bag* (my mum's)


----------



## Elsie87

Okay, that's it for the bags (for now, haha! ). Pics of my accessories (sunnies, wallets, scarves, etc.), jewelry and clothing finds are coming soon!


----------



## ANL1

Wow everything looks amazing! I especially love all your Balanciaga's, the vintages Chanels and the Chanel scale bag. And I love how organised your are. 
I'm looking forward to the rest of your collection!


----------



## airborne

awesome collection thanks for sharing


----------



## shop781

great collection!!!


----------



## blueberryshake

wow, great collection. also love your mum's bags as well. great photos and thanx for sharing


----------



## frick&frack

your closet is so organized, accessible, & elegant looking.  I love it!



Elsie87 said:


> Okay, let's take a look at my *bag closet* first:
> 
> 
> The two top shelves of my wardrobe are reserved for my *Chanel* and *Hermès* bags and accessories + my bigger bags (*Gucci, Prada, Chloé, Coach*).
> 
> 
> 
> My other bags have their own rack: *Balenciaga* and *Dior* are on the two top shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> And *Gucci, Burberry* and *Chloé* are on the two bottom shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's how I store my *shoes*:


----------



## frick&frack

your photos are...stunning!!!  I love seeing them...so artistic!  your bags look even more amazing!!!


----------



## frick&frack

the shape & the color of this bag are so fantastic!  I don't remember this one...



Elsie87 said:


> *Chloé tobacco Paddington tote*


----------



## frick&frack

LOOOOOOOOOOVE these too!!! ahhhhhhhh 



Elsie87 said:


> *Prada*
> 
> 
> *Prada beige Flower bag* (my mum's)


 


Elsie87 said:


> *Prada blue/gray flower print Bowling bag* (my mum's)


----------



## eunaddict

GORGEOUS...you bags just made me add a paddington to my wishlist


----------



## Just 1 More

beautiful bags, Elsie87!

I like the diversity in your collection - not just the styles but the beautiful colors!


----------



## flower71

gorgeous collection elsie, love your Chanel flaps....and your vintage Croc Hermès, great find!!


----------



## amjac2wm

I love the variety of your bags, especially the Hermes vintage flap!! I also love how you store your shoes Such a good idea to attach a photo of the shoe to each box!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Nice!


----------



## Kai Lien

Beautiful pictures. You have a great collection...a bit of it all. Can't wait to see your other goodies.


----------



## pursedoll

Nice collection!


----------



## wklara78

Awesome collection Elsie!! i just love love love the way you organise your bags and shoes. gives me ideas! thanks for sharing, cant wait for more pics


----------



## pro_shopper

Great collection!


----------



## Feri

Certainly a stunning collection. And with the way you keep them they will be a great investment someday!


----------



## **Chanel**

Great collection *Elsie *! I especially love your Chanels and all your CL shoes .


----------



## BagzHauntMe

I love love love your metallic turquoise Chanel... Never gets tired of looking at it..


----------



## asianjade

Love your beautiful collection ... Congrats!


----------



## Elissabeta

*Elsie*... WOW....BEAUTIFUL.... from beginning to the end . You did wonderful job Sweete.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

:coolpics:

Can't wait for more pixs!


----------



## BellevueLady

Amazing collection.  Perfect organization skill.


----------



## am2022

love them all !!! congrats!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This is one nice collection.  I am loving everything.


----------



## LuvMyBags28

Wow!  I love your collection.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Wow Elsie..love your collection!!!
The pics are stunning..you are very talented!!


----------



## SWlife

A-Maze- ing!!!!


----------



## singsongjones

LUV your electric blue First bag!!! I just love that color...I've been eyeing Balenciaga for a while...might as well take the plunge!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fun! LOVE the Dior Sadddles. HOTTT!


----------



## cassandra22007

OMG Wow! Your collection is so stunning and unique!! I especially love your Chanel and Balenciaga bags! Congrats, you are very lucky!


----------



## Liszt Horowitz

What a collection!  Not only you have plenty of seriously beautiful bags, it seems you particularly keen on special / limited / vintage collections. Eye-opener!  You are super organised! Love how you organise your CL shoes. I put my Chanel shoes in boxes, most do not have the picture labels on the box. But, I only have a few pairs, so fairly easy for me to locate my shoes. 

What do you do with all these bags / shoes etc? I suppose you cannot possibly wear them all, do you just keep them? or do you sell some of them to make rooms for the new goodies?  

Thanks for sharing. Very much look forward to seeing the rest of your collections.


----------



## thegnome

Your white chanel is beautiful!


----------



## Samia

Stunning collection and great organization!


----------



## Elsie87

*Linhhhuynh, Deborah1986, ANL1, airborne, shop781, blueberryshake, frick&fack, amaris, Just 1 More, flower71,amjac2wm, Sewon, Kai Lien, pursedoll, wklara78, pro_shopper, Feri, **Chanel**, BagzHauntMe, asianjade, Elissabeta, BAGSLOVERsg011, BellevueLady, amacasa, Alex Spoils Me, LuvMyBags28, ChrisyAM15, gacats, singsongjones, discoAMOUR, cassandra22007, Liszt Horowitz, thegnome* and *Samia*: 

Thank you all for stopping by at my collection! Your sweet comments made my day! 

*Liszt:* I do try to wear all my shoes and bags. I rotate a lot: I wear one bag 2 days in a row max. and then I switch for another one. Same with my shoes (although I must admit that some pairs get more wear than others). That way I don&#8217;t grow tired of my things!  
I haven&#8217;t sold a bag yet; I only buy what I love and what I will wear. Shoes only get sold when they hurt.


----------



## Elsie87

Now I'd like to show you some accessories:


*Hermès*


*Hermès silk scarf "Grand Manège" by H. d'Origny*








*Hermès silk scarf "Jardin Créole" by V. Dawlat*







*Hermès silk scarf scarf "Swing" by J. Abadie*


----------



## Elsie87

*Louis Vuitton*


*Louis Vuitton silk scarf "Aeroplane"*












*Louis Vuitton silk/wool scarf*


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful scarves!  & GORGEOUS photography!!!


----------



## Liszt Horowitz

*Liszt:* I do try to wear all my shoes and bags. I rotate a lot: I wear one bag 2 days in a row max. and then I switch for another one. Same with my shoes (although I must admit that some pairs get more wear than others). That way I don&#8217;t grow tired of my things!  
I haven&#8217;t sold a bag yet; I only buy what I love and what I will wear. Shoes only get sold when they hurt. [/QUOTE]


I can totally see you ONLY wear one bag 2 days in a row max, in fact, you can easily change into 3 absolutely stunning outfits in a day easy.  That is simply amazing. I wish I could do that. 
Agree, I only buy what I like and will wear. 
Your photos are stunning, especially those with you wearing the whole outfit, matching them all beautifully. Thanks for sharing. 
I find viewing your collection is better than any glossy magazine! Keep posting.


----------



## Elsie87

^Awww, thank you! 


*Frick&frack*:


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel*


*Chanel vintage silk scarf*







*Chanel brooch*







*Chanel chain belt*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel sunglasses*


----------



## Elsie87

*Delvaux* (Belgian brand)


*Delvaux leather necklace*












*Delvaux purse hook*


----------



## frick&frack

again, fantastic pics!!!

I love the chanel belt.  do you ever wear it as a necklace?

the chanel aviator sunnies with leather on the bridge are very cool!

the purse hook got me thinking...I have one, but I haven't ever used it.  have you used yours?  there's often an open chair for me to put my bag in when I go out to eat, but sometimes there isn't.  I need to remember to use mine.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks! 

Yup, I often wear that chain belt as a necklace! I don't use the purse hook that often (like you said, there's often a spare chair) but it does come in handy sometimes (I hate putting my bag on the floor!).


----------



## vesna

aaaaah Elsie, your collections are to die for !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catdance

Amazing collection Elsie87 - I especially like the Chanel metallic turquoise - it's beautiful!


----------



## Tasi

Love your collection Elsie87!


----------



## sarahs0pretty

AMAZING collection!


----------



## francyFG

Elsie, I love your collection. The turquoise reissue is definitely my favorite. I also like your mum's Prada bowler.


----------



## Elsie87

*Vesna, Catdance, Tasi, sarahs0pretty* and *francyFG*:


----------



## Elsie87

I'll continue with my accessories: 


*Coach*


*Coach Poppy wristlet*







My one and only Coach accessory. My aunt bought this (and the Poppy tote) for me in Boston during one of her congress trips.


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci*


*Gucci silver canvas wallet*







*Gucci wool scarf*


----------



## frick&frack

great accessories!  the blue color on the scarf is so cheerful...hope it makes you happy on a gloomy cold day.


----------



## DisCo

You have an amazing collection!


----------



## nay.nay01

Great collection and I love how you organize your shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks a lot *f&f, Disco* and *nay.nay01*!


----------



## pursegrl12

Elsie87 said:


> *Chloé*
> 
> 
> *Chloé grenat Paddington satchel*


----------



## marie-lou

Great collection!! Especially the chanels!


----------



## zeebear

Beeeauuuutiful collection!  I am especially lovin' the vintage Chanels and missing the Dior Gauchos (mine got stolen. sigh) And I must applaud you on how you've kept the white one so pristine. I would never have been able to do so, hence the zero white Chanels in my own closet. Hahhaha.


----------



## vesna

amazing collection ...you always make me smile with colours and incredible style


----------



## earthx

Love your collection, and all your pics! They are both stunning 

Thanks for sharing (=


----------



## artsygirl

Gorgeous collection Elsie! I especially LOVE your turquoise Chanel!!!! Fabulous taste!


----------



## newbiekate

OMG!! Fantabulous Collection!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rdgldy

What a wonderful collection of bags and accessories!!


----------



## cttc

wow, your collection is awesome!

i wish mine would be as big as yours one day.


----------



## notoriousliz

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Flaunted

Stunning. I love how you've chosen bags that are quite unique and statements in themselves. It's a bit like looking at art!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

i love the variety you have! so many different shapes (totes, hobos, satchels), makes a very interesting collection!


----------



## callyne18

love your collections, especially your chanels!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lornadel

OMG! WOW! I'm drooling over your collection!  you've got great taste!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Amazing collection!    Your Chanels are all so unique!


----------



## OVincze

Definitely gorgeous and unique collection and diverse styles.  Love the teal and turquoise and blues (my favorite colors), the Hermes (very unique), the Burberry(big fan, cool bag), Pradas and of course everything else.  It must be so much fun to have this many to choose from lol.  I am still in the process of building up my collection but am already finding that even though I do not buy bags to ever sell them either, I tend to wear more delicate ones less often.


----------



## mirason

WOW....I love everything!!! Great taste, congrats!!


----------



## FreshLilies

You have an amazing collection. So classy!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Everything looks lovely! TDF!


----------



## missgiannina

love your hermes and loubs


----------



## newlizzie

Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga electric blue First*


 OMG  how do you afford all these beauties.


----------



## alexandera

Great collector! Each bag is cute. I love them all.


----------



## Elsie87

*pursegrl12, marie-lou, zeebear, vesna, earthx, artsygirl, newbiekate, rdgldy, cttc, notoriousliz, Flaunted, Siobhan Chiffon, chillyne, lornadel, accio sacculus, OVincze, mirason, FreshLilies, HeartMyMJs, Aluxe, missgiannina, newlizzie, alexandera*: Thank you all for your sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

Some bag/shoes combos! 


*Hermès*





_& CL_


*Chanel*





_& CL_





_& Gucci_





_& CL_





_& CL_


----------



## Elsie87

_& Jimmy Choo_





_& CL_


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga*





_&CL_





_& Gucci_





_& Lanvin_





_&CL_





_&CL_


----------



## loveeCHANEL

wow girl! your collection is amazing! i'm super excited to see what's in those dustbags! and the way you organize your shoes is awesome! thanks for sharing this with us!!


----------



## missgiannina

love the blue chanel and balenciaga combo


----------



## dreamlet

What a beautiful collection. The Chanel Black Scales Flap is stunning!


----------



## Jp0525

2 Thumbs up for your wonderful collection!! Your photography skills are as good as your collections.. love looking at your pictures.. its so artistic!! !!

:coolpics:


----------



## Elsie87

*loveeCHANEL, missgiannina, dreamlet, Jp0525*:


----------



## Elsie87

Some more combos:


*Dior*






_& Gucci_





_& YSL_





_& CL_


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci*






_& Sergio Rossi_





_& Gucci_





_& YSL_


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous combos!!!  your pics are beautiful!  you have such a fabulous sense of style!!!


----------



## k10

gorgeous!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much *frick&frack* and *k10*!


----------



## Elsie87

A few more:


*Chloé*





_& Chloé_


*Burberry*





_& YSL_


*Prada*





_& Jimmy Choo_





_& CL_


----------



## frick&frack

you know how much I love that floral prada...twinsies!!! 

also love your nude CLs, the prada bowler, & the trooper pumps.  I haven't seen you wearing the troopers in a while...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Stunning collection and your shoe/bag combo's are perfect...


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> you know how much I love that floral prada...twinsies!!!
> 
> also love your nude CLs, the prada bowler, & the trooper pumps. I haven't seen you wearing the troopers in a while...


 


Thank you! You're right, I haven't worn my Troopers lately (last time was in June I think) but I'm planning on wearing them to party tomorrow! 

*Coach Addict*:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thxs for sharing...


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! You're right, I haven't worn my Troopers lately (last time was in June I think) but I'm planning on wearing them to party tomorrow!



yeah!!! 

then I need to see your SRs again


----------



## neobaglover

OH MY, just died and went to Hermes Heaven.




Elsie87 said:


> *Hermès*
> 
> 
> *Hermès black crocodile pochette* (vintage)


----------



## More bags

Elsie, you have an amazing collection and a great eye for putting things together.  I remember your other thread with outfits and it was inspiring.  Cheers and thanks for sharing your great pics!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> yeah!!!
> 
> then I need to see your SRs again


 
Hehehe, I'll see what I can do about that!


----------



## Elsie87

*LV, neobaglover, More bags*: Thank you! 


That reminds me: I still owe you all some bag modelling/outfit pics. Coming soon, I promise!


----------



## Elsie87

Lucky sale find! 


*Prada Camouflage bag* (70% off!)



















With my Prada shoes:


----------



## Elsie87

Forgot to post these:


*Chanel earrings*


----------



## DollFace116

Amazing collection!  Great photography!


----------



## frick&frack

congrats on your sale find prada!!!  also, I don't remember those shoes...the pair looks fab!  my SIL has the same bag, & she loves it.


----------



## mizDiorella

Fabulous collection!


----------



## Amanda Diva

Nice!!


----------



## kelly999

love your vintage hermes


----------



## enamored

Amazing collection!  Your white Chanel is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## wittyj

This is far beyond a showcase.  It is a boutique shop filled with elegant bags and shoes.  

You have marvelous taste. Love your Gucci, Hermes and Prada collection.


----------



## mochachoc

Hello Elsie (& all. this is my first post)

Indeed you have lovely collection.  I was wondering whether you could say a little about Delveaux (the bracelet is understated beauty).  I notice you don't own any of their bags. Do you find their designs a little conservative?


----------



## princ3ss mia

Great collection! you're Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226 are TDF! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinkcom

nice collection & loved Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226


----------



## meowmeowkat

lovely collection!


----------



## misshcouture

amazing collection!!!


----------



## Elsie87

mochachoc said:


> Hello Elsie (& all. this is my first post)
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you have lovely collection. I was wondering whether you could say a little about Delveaux (the bracelet is understated beauty). I notice you don't own any of their bags. Do you find their designs a little conservative?





Thank you!



Well, I really like Delvaux; great quality and beautiful leather. My mother owns a Delvaux bag as a matter of fact. But like you said, maybe a tiny bit conservative for me at this age. I could totally see myself carrying one in 10-20 years though.


----------



## Elsie87

*DollFace116, frick&frack, mizDiorella, Amanda Diva, kelly999, enamored, wittyj, princ3ss mia, Pinkcom, meowmeowkat, misshcouture*:


----------



## nancy_ww

Elsie87 said:


> Forgot to post these:
> 
> 
> *Chanel earrings*


 

I have the same earrings, only you are a far better photographer


----------



## nancy_ww

I love all your shoes! drooooooooooooooling


----------



## zjajkj

great collection


----------



## Christinedaaefa

Wonderful collection, I just hope that some day I'll have such a beautiful collection


----------



## simpleqrl

Absolutely love your collection! your teal & blues bags are beautiful!


----------



## La Comtesse

Wow!  Lovely collection.  I had to take a look after seeing the Hermes in another one of your Dior forum posts.  That bag is TDF   Congratulations on finding that beauty.


----------



## pointe1134

I really LOVE your collection! I keep coming back to look, and everything is just so beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## travelerscloset

I like the photography! I love the bags!!!!


----------



## elprimero

wow...what a collection!!!


----------



## investinbags

Like your collection.


----------



## confused_gal

lovely collection with lots of variety! love the croc constance!!


----------



## emma72stone

im in love!


----------



## More bags

I enjoyed coming back to your thread to admire your gorgeous collection, perfect bag and shoe pairings and great photos.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for visiting and commenting on my collection: *nancy_ww, dinitegrity, Christinedaaefa, simpleqrl, La Comtesse, pointe1134, travelerscloset, elprimero, investinbags, confused_gal, emma72stone* and *More bags*!


----------



## Elsie87

Now, as promised a long time ago, some bag modelling pics! 


*Hermès*

*Hermès black crocodile pochette*

My most formal bag. I only wear this one with dressier outfits, like this black and white look. 







Top: Hale Bob
Trousers: Etam
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Ring: Accessorize
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel*

*Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226*

I think this bag works with both casual and dressier looks. Here I'm wearing it in casual way; with a leather jacket, tunic and flats along with my signature oversized jewelry. I've also added a scarf to the bag to make it more 'personal'. 






Faux leather jacket: B.Young
Tunic: H&M
Black straight leg jeans: Etam
Ring: H&M
Scarf: Hermès
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black satin croc embossed Reissue 227*

Another formal bag. Perfect to accompany a LBD!






LBD: Mexx
Shrug: Steps
Belt: Fendi
Cuff: vintage
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black coated canvas Le Marais flap*

The perfect 'dodgy weather' bag because of the coated canvas. Paired it with my favourite outerwear: the trench.






Trench: Burberry
Scarf: Hermès
Jeans: Etam
Shoe: Prada


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black Scales flap*

This is how usually dress casually: tunic, comfy jeans, bold jewelry + nice bag and shoes. Okay I admit, I don't always wear heels, haha!






Tunic: La Redoute
Jeans: Etam
Animal print bangle: New Look
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel white lambskin flap*

This is a typical summer outfit of mine: colourful tunic with a statement necklace, metalic sandals and my vintage white Chanel bag. 






Tunic: Matthew Williamson for H&M
Black jeans: Etam
Necklace: vintage
Gold sandals: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel black lambskin bag*

Another lucky vintage find of mine! Can you tell I looooove vintage? Perfect for going out!






Tunic: Mexx
Jeans: Etam
Cuff: vintage
Rings: H&M
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

More coming soon!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Now, as promised a long time ago, some bag modelling pics!
> 
> 
> *Hermès*
> 
> *Hermès black crocodile pochette*
> 
> My most formal bag. I only wear this one with dressier outfits, like this black and white look.
> 
> Top: Hale Bob
> Trousers: Etam
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Ring: Accessorize
> Shoes: Gucci


^fantastic top!




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel*
> 
> *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226*
> 
> I think this bag works with both casual and dressier looks. Here I'm wearing it in casual way; with a leather jacket, tunic and flats along with my signature oversized jewelry. I've also added a scarf to the bag to make it more 'personal'.
> 
> Faux leather jacket: B.Young
> Tunic: H&M
> Black straight leg jeans: Etam
> Ring: H&M
> Scarf: Hermès
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^I WANT THAT RING!!!!! 




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel black satin croc embossed Reissue 227*
> 
> Another formal bag. Perfect to accompany a LBD!
> 
> LBD: Mexx
> Shrug: Steps
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^cute dress & LOVE the glitter VPs! 




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel black coated canvas Le Marais flap*
> 
> The perfect 'dodgy weather' bag because of the coated canvas. Paired it with my favourite outerwear: the trench.
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Scarf: Hermès
> Jeans: Etam
> Shoe: Prada


^fabulous trench!




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel black Scales flap*
> 
> This is how usually dress casually: tunic, comfy jeans, bold jewelry + nice bag and shoes. Okay I admit, I don't always wear heels, haha!
> 
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Jeans: Etam
> Animal print bangle: New Look
> Shoes: Gucci


^love the bangle!




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel white lambskin flap*
> 
> This is a typical summer outfit of mine: colourful tunic with a statement necklace, metalic sandals and my vintage white Chanel bag.
> 
> Tunic: Matthew Williamson for H&M
> Black jeans: Etam
> Necklace: vintage
> Gold sandals: Gucci


^LOOOOOOVE the tunic!!!!!




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel black lambskin bag*
> 
> Another lucky vintage find of mine! Can you tell I looooove vintage? Perfect for going out!
> 
> Tunic: Mexx
> Jeans: Etam
> Cuff: vintage
> Rings: H&M
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^gorgeous color on the top!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much for the sweet comments, *f&f*! Long time, no see!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you so much for the sweet comments, *f&f*! Long time, no see!


^ hope school is going well!


----------



## Maddiem83

love your bal citys!!


----------



## cor200206

amazing~


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^ hope school is going well!


 
School is going very well, thank you! I'm on my summer break right now and doing a holiday job (paper work); classes start again at the end of September. How have you been?


----------



## Elsie87

*Maddiem83* and *cor200206*: thank you both for stopping by!


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga*


*Balenciaga black City*

One of my favourite casual bags! A true staple. Needless to say I wear this bag all the time, with all kinds of outfits. I recommend this one to everybody!







Tweed jacket: Chanel
Tank top: Didi
Necklaces: H&M + Chanel chain belt with Chanel brooch connecting the ends
Ring: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Boots: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga sky blue City*

This mum's bag and, like me and my black Bal, she wears it all the time, so I hardly ever wear it.  But if I did, it would be with something like this.






Shrug: Mango
Coloured top: Esprit
Tank top: Didi
Bangles: vintage and travel pick-up
Trousers: Etam
Wedges: Prada


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga bouton d'or Floral City*

My ultimate summer bag, worn here with my ultimate summer outfit: a maxi dress, metallic sandals and exotic jewelry. 






Maxi dress: H&M (fashion against AIDS)
Necklace: vintage
Cuff: vintage
Sandals: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga anthracite Part Time*

Originally my mum's, but she passed it on to me because she finds it a tad too heavy for her. Love it's 'rock chick' vibe!






Tunic with belt: LiuJo
Leggings: Mexx
Scarf: Hermès
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga electric blue First*

I adore the colour on this bag. It's a great 'pop' against darker outfits! 






Shrug: InWear
LBD: vintage
Necklace: H&M
Cuff: vintage
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> School is going very well, thank you! I'm on my summer break right now and doing a holiday job (paper work); classes start again at the end of September. How have you been?


^I KNEW you'd be doing well in school!  have had lots of relatives visiting for the past 1.5 months.  it was fun, but glad to be getting back to normal.




Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga*
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga black City*
> 
> One of my favourite casual bags! A true staple. Needless to say I wear this bag all the time, with all kinds of outfits. I recommend this one to everybody!
> 
> Tweed jacket: Chanel
> Tank top: Didi
> Necklaces: H&M + Chanel chain belt with Chanel brooch connecting the ends
> Ring: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Boots: Christian Louboutin


^LOVE seeing your chanel jacket.  brilliant purchase...you will wear it forever.




Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga sky blue City*
> 
> This mum's bag and, like me and my black Bal, she wears it all the time, so I hardly ever wear it.  But if I did, it would be with something like this.
> 
> Shrug: Mango
> Coloured top: Esprit
> Tank top: Didi
> Bangles: vintage and travel pick-up
> Trousers: Etam
> Wedges: Prada


^bal does the best colors!  that top is GORGEOUS on you...look how tiny your waist is!




Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga bouton d'or Floral City*
> 
> My ultimate summer bag, worn here with my ultimate summer outfit: a maxi dress, metallic sandals and exotic jewelry.
> 
> Maxi dress: H&M (fashion against AIDS)
> Necklace: vintage
> Cuff: vintage
> Sandals: Gucci


^love all of the colors in this bag!  LOVE this entire outfit...so boho chic & feminine & fun!!!




Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga anthracite Part Time*
> 
> Originally my mum's, but she passed it on to me because she finds it a tad too heavy for her. Love it's 'rock chick' vibe!
> 
> Tunic with belt: LiuJo
> Leggings: Mexx
> Scarf: Hermès
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^that's the perfect outfit for this bag, & love the turquoise suede shoes!




Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga electric blue First*
> 
> I adore the colour on this bag. It's a great 'pop' against darker outfits!
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> LBD: vintage
> Necklace: H&M
> Cuff: vintage
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^that dress is fabulous, & the pop of blue really works with all of the black!


----------



## ivonna

I love your collection! Gorgeous bag! And I absolutely adore your shoes!


----------



## swtijam

wow! love all your vintage chanel! and those hermes scarves are just lovely!


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior


Dior teal large double saddle Gaucho*

Also one of my favourite casual bags. I love the different compartments and it's 'vintage' look. The Gaucho really suits my style!






Jacket: Mango
Tank top: Didi
Leopard print scarf: H&M
Rings: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Boots: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior green denim/red leather medium Gaucho*

My very first designer bag! I prefer the double saddle version though.






Tunic: InWear
Cuff: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: YSL


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior brown/burgundy patent medium Gaucho zip tote*

Love this one! It goes with a bit more dressy outfits than the other two. 






Tunic: La Redoute
Faux fur shrug: H&M
Necklace: Claire's Accessories
Ring: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Boots: Chloé


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: Thank you for commenting again. You are so sweet!  I'm glad to hear you had fun and that you're enjoying a bit of rest now, hehe! 

*ivonna* and *swtijam*: 


I'm working on more looks atm so stay tuned!


----------



## Liezel

We want more, we want more.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Your collection is amazing.

That Bouton D'or is TDF!


----------



## Elsie87

*Liezel* and*PinkPeonies*: Thank you both for the sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci


Gucci beige GG canvas medium Wave hobo*

Just a very practical, roomy and lightweight bag in a neutral colour. Perfect on casual days or for travelling. 







Tunic: H&M
Bangles: vintage - New Look
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: Sergio Rossi


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci silver GG canvas medium Britt hobo*

Perfect day-to-night bag. I love how it gives a bit of sparkle to an otherwise very plain outfit.






Dress: WE
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci gold/bronze GG canvas medium Abbey
*
Love this bag for going out!






Tunic: Didi
Necklace: H&M
Cuff: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: YSL


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci brown GG canvas tote*

My college bag, worn here with a typical 'college' outfit of mine. I like to be comfy but still look nice, you know?






Oversized blazer: H&M
Scarf: Hermès
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Tunic: InWear
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé


Chloé grenat Paddington satchel*

Love the colour on this bag! But the bag itself is quite heavy though.






Dress: Mexx
Cuff: vintage
Sandals: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé tobacco Paddington tote*

Like my other Chloé, this one also has beautiful leather and a gorgeous colour but it weighs a ton. 






Shrug: Mango
Maxi dress: Talking French
Bangles: vintage - New  Look - H&M
Ring: Six
Sandals: Gucci


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *Dior
> 
> 
> Dior teal large double saddle Gaucho*
> 
> Also one of my favourite casual bags. I love the different compartments and it's 'vintage' look. The Gaucho really suits my style!
> 
> Jacket: Mango
> Tank top: Didi
> Leopard print scarf: H&M
> Rings: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Boots: Gucci


^fabulous outfit!!!




Elsie87 said:


> *Dior brown/burgundy patent medium Gaucho zip tote*
> 
> Love this one! It goes with a bit more dressy outfits than the other two.
> 
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Faux fur shrug: H&M
> Necklace: Claire's Accessories
> Ring: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Boots: Chloé


^great patent bag...love it with the boots!




Elsie87 said:


> *Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci beige GG canvas medium Wave hobo*
> 
> Just a very practical, roomy and lightweight bag in a neutral colour. Perfect on casual days or for travelling.
> 
> Tunic: H&M
> Bangles: vintage - New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Shoes: Sergio Rossi


^I like this combination...the tunic looks fab on you!




Elsie87 said:


> *Gucci silver GG canvas medium Britt hobo*
> 
> Perfect day-to-night bag. I love how it gives a bit of sparkle to an otherwise very plain outfit.
> 
> Dress: WE
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^gorgeous dress!!!




Elsie87 said:


> *Gucci gold/bronze GG canvas medium Abbey
> *
> Love this bag for going out!
> 
> Tunic: Didi
> Necklace: H&M
> Cuff: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Shoes: YSL


^wonderful color on the top!




Elsie87 said:


> *Gucci brown GG canvas tote*
> 
> My college bag, worn here with a typical 'college' outfit of mine. I like to be comfy but still look nice, you know?
> 
> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Scarf: Hermès
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Tunic: InWear
> Jeans: Etam
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^this is just how I imagine you going to class...so chic!




Elsie87 said:


> *Chloé
> 
> 
> Chloé grenat Paddington satchel*
> 
> Love the colour on this bag! But the bag itself is quite heavy though.
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Cuff: vintage
> Sandals: Gucci


^great color on the chloe & cute dress!




Elsie87 said:


> *Chloé tobacco Paddington tote*
> 
> Like my other Chloé, this one also has beautiful leather and a gorgeous colour but it weighs a ton.
> 
> Shrug: Mango
> Maxi dress: Talking French
> Bangles: vintage - New  Look - H&M
> Ring: Six
> Sandals: Gucci


^love the shape of this bag & the dress is oustanding!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *f&f*!


----------



## Elsie87

*Burberry


Burberry tan chain bag*

A cute little bag for casual nights out. It's a bit small to use as an everyday bag. Love the tan/cognac colour!






Dress: Issa
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Coach


Coach beige canvas/bronze leather Poppy tote*

Another bag I use for college. Or travel. Not a typical college outfit though, haha! More like a 'casual night out' look but I thought it went well with the bag.






Top: Halé Bob
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Prada*


*Prada beige Flower bag*

I've never worn this bag; it's my mum's. But it's soooo soft and elegant! 






Dress: Mexx
Ring: Bijou Brigitte
Sandals: YSL


----------



## Elsie87

*Prada blue/gray flower print Bowling bag*

Another one of my mum's bags. As you can see: she likes Prada. I wear this one quite often. Love the shape and print!






Top: H&M
Tank top: Didi
Jeans: Etam
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Sandals: Jimmy Choo


----------



## Elsie87

*Prada Camouflage bag*

I'm in love with this bag! I love love LOVE the camouflage print! This outfit is my interpretation of the 'boyfriend' look. The T-shirt says: "Save the drama for your mama". Haha!






T-shirt: Jack & Jones
Waistcoat: Esprit
Bangles: Zeb
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*Delvaux* (Belgian brand)


*Delvaux cognac messenger bag* (vintage)

















Love the leather and the colour of this bag. And it's very low maintenance too. Worn here with a short trench and my new CLs.






Trench: H&M
Tunic: La Redoute
Leggings: Mexx
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## dancingchunli

I love your Chanel Collection!


----------



## Elsie87

And now I will be showing you all of my *vintage, consignment, special or simply fun clothing finds*!


Let's start with my *vintage Burberry('s) trenches*:


*Navy*








*Beige*






Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

dancingchunli said:


> I love your Chanel Collection!


 
Thank you!  Yes, I'm very proud of my Chanel finds; they're classic yet also very unique.


----------



## Elsie87

*Consignment Stella McCartney black wool/cashmere coat* 






Boots: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

*Vintage Chanel jackets*


*Black/off white/beige tweed*







*Raspberry wool*

My mum's. It's a bit small for me, haha!


----------



## Elsie87

*Vintage off white Armani jacket*


----------



## Cinderwitch69

Wow, what a wonderful collection


----------



## kikidots

Hi Elsie! I just went through your CL collection and now this thread, thank you for sharing all of your gorgeous shoes, bags and outfits! I adore your Burberry trenches. I have been lusting over their trenches for a long time. I hope to someday own one. Again, thanks for sharing all of your lovelies!


----------



## Elsie87

*Cinderwitch69* & *kikidots*: Thank you! Your sweets comments are much appreciated!


----------



## Elsie87

*Halé Bob silk tunics*

http://www.halebob.com/

Love this brand's colourful tunics! The last three are all lucky consignment finds.


----------



## Elsie87

*Consignment Single silk tunic*


----------



## Elsie87

*Matthew Williamson for H&M silk tunics*

My favourite H&M/designer collaboration!


----------



## Elsie87

*Vintage Giorgio Armani silk tunic*

Looks pink but it's actually black & white, haha!


----------



## Elsie87

*Vintage Louis Féraud dress*

I've added a studded belt and some contemporary patent heels to make it look more 'now'.






Belt: MW for H&M
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> And now I will be showing you all of my *vintage, consignment, special or simply fun clothing finds*!
> 
> Let's start with my *vintage Burberry('s) trenches*:
> *Navy*
> *Beige*


^nothing beats a classic trench!




Elsie87 said:


> *Consignment Stella McCartney black wool/cashmere coat*


^beautiful...love the soft lines!




Elsie87 said:


> *Vintage Chanel jackets*
> 
> *Black/off white/beige tweed*
> *Raspberry wool*
> My mum's. It's a bit small for me, haha!


^you know I adore your vintage chanel tweed, & the raspberry color of your mom's is so pretty!




Elsie87 said:


> *Vintage off white Armani jacket*


^this is gorgeous!!!  so feminine.




Elsie87 said:


> *Halé Bob silk tunics*
> 
> Love this brand's colourful tunics! The last three are all lucky consignment finds.


^the colors are fantastic (the turquoise is my favorite), & this style really suits you.




Elsie87 said:


> *Consignment Single silk tunic*


^this is beautiful!




Elsie87 said:


> *Matthew Williamson for H&M silk tunics*
> 
> My favourite H&M/designer collaboration!


^these 2 are my favorite tunics of yours so far...the first one reminds me of pucci!




Elsie87 said:


> *Vintage Giorgio Armani silk tunic*
> 
> Looks pink but it's actually black & white, haha!


^great in neutrals.




Elsie87 said:


> *Vintage Louis Féraud dress*
> 
> I've added a studded belt and some contemporary patent heels to make it look more 'now'.


^love this look...so 50s & modern at the same time!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*, I  you!


----------



## Elsie87

*Consignment Issa London silk dresses*

http://www.issalondon.com/ 

Another brand I love for it's colourful and fun prints!


----------



## frick&frack

WHAT IS THAT I SEE IN YOUR AVATAR??????????????????????????????





Elsie87 said:


> *F&f*, I  you!


^ sweet friend




Elsie87 said:


> *Consignment Issa London silk dresses*
> 
> 
> Another brand I love for it's colourful and fun prints!


^great polka dots...I really like them when they're not equally spaced & sized (2nd dress).  but..........that first dress...WOW!!!  um...er...your boobs look amazing & your waist looks so tiny! :shame:


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> WHAT IS THAT I SEE IN YOUR AVATAR??????????????????????????????
> 
> ^ sweet friend
> 
> ^great polka dots...I really like them when they're not equally spaced & sized (2nd dress). but..........that first dress...WOW!!! um...er...your boobs look amazing & your waist looks so tiny!




My new CL Proratas! Some more pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...87s-cl-collection-556462-15.html#post19697468 

Hahahaha, thank you! Your comment has made my day!


----------



## frick&frack

^that dress is definitely va va va voooooom on you!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^

*Vintage/consignment DVF silk dresses*

I think you've all noticed by now that I love dresses, colourful prints, silk and vintage, something that DVF does very well I must say!











Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

*H&M maxi dresses*

I looooove wearing maxi dresses in the warmer months! I really like the ones from H&M because they're always the right length for me (i.e. LONG, haha!).


----------



## anicole86

Elsie87 said:


> *Gucci brown GG canvas tote*
> 
> My college bag, worn here with a typical 'college' outfit of mine. I like to be comfy but still look nice, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Scarf: Hermès
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Tunic: InWear
> Jeans: Etam
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


 
LOVE this! I wish i would've dressed like this in college! most of my outfits consisted of sorority shirts and sweats!


----------



## Elsie87

Found my dream leather jacket recently! 

It's from the Belgian brand *Marie Méro* and it has the softest leather. I fell in love with the colour: a very deep, green-ish teal. Some pics:


----------



## Elsie87

anicole86 said:


> LOVE this! I wish i would've dressed like this in college! most of my outfits consisted of sorority shirts and sweats!


 
Thank you!  You know, they're are some days I can't be bothered with dressing nicely or doing my make-up but I've noticed that, in the end, I feel thàt much better when I do make the efford, even if I'm just going to class. And I have to admit: I also wear my Uggs to class on a regular basis...


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *Vintage/consignment DVF silk dresses*
> 
> I think you've all noticed by now that I love dresses, colourful prints, silk and vintage, something that DVF does very well I must say!


^we have the same taste 

LOVE these vintage DVF dresses!  you were so lucky to find them.




Elsie87 said:


> *H&M maxi dresses*
> 
> I looooove wearing maxi dresses in the warmer months! I really like the ones from H&M because they're always the right length for me (i.e. LONG, haha!).


^I do too.  you have some beautiful prints here!




Elsie87 said:


> Found my dream leather jacket recently!
> 
> It's from the Belgian brand *Marie Méro* and it has the softest leather. I fell in love with the colour: a very deep, green-ish teal. Some pics:


^that color is fabulous...it will go with everything!  I can tell from here that the leather is high quality & very soft.


----------



## anicole86

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!  You know, they're are some days I can't be bothered with dressing nicely or doing my make-up but I've noticed that, in the end, I feel thàt much better when I do make the efford, even if I'm just going to class. And I have to admit:* I also wear my Uggs to class on a regular basis...*


 

yes! that was a staple


----------



## Wild

love them all!! especially your new jacket


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f* and *Wild*:


----------



## Elsie87

Some new storage pics! :sunnies


*Bags & clothing*


----------



## Elsie87

*Shoes*


----------



## Elsie87

*Jewelry*


----------



## Elsie87

*Belts and hair accessories*


----------



## Elsie87

*The Goddess*


----------



## Elsie87

*My baby*


----------



## frick&frack

I just have to say...your pics are fantastic!!!

the shoe cabinet is awesome!  you're so organized with all of your storage.  love to see marilyn too.

your little baby angel is such so sweet & cuddly!  give her a big kiss & squeeeeeeeeeeze from me & the boys


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you sweetie! Give Max and Angus (correct, right?) a hug from me too!


----------



## Elsie87

Some more *random looks*!

I'm really into the 'oversized boyfriend blazer' trend right now! This one is from H&M (I have another one in navy). As you've probably noticed by now, I'm all about mixing and matching low end pieces (from H&M, Mango, Zara, New Look, La Redoute, Mexx, etc.) with high-end pieces (bags, shoes, coats, scarves) and some vintage. 






Blazer: H&M
Tunic: H&M
Necklace: vintage
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: Christian Louboutin






Blazer: H&M
Tunic: H&M
Necklace: H&M
Ring: H&M 
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: Prada
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Give Max and Angus (correct, right?) a hug from me too!


^wow...you remembered their names! 




Elsie87 said:


> Some more *random looks*!
> 
> I'm really into the 'oversized boyfriend blazer' trend right now! This one is from H&M (I have another one in navy). As you've probably noticed by now, I'm all about mixing and matching low end pieces (from H&M, Mango, Zara, New Look, La Redoute, Mexx, etc.) with high-end pieces (bags, shoes, coats, scarves) and some vintage.
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Necklace: vintage
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Necklace: H&M
> Ring: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Prada
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin


^these outfits are SO CUTE!!!!!  I love the way you put things together.  & I think the hi-lo combo is such a great look (I do the same thing...birds of a feather ).


----------



## Elsie87

^...flock together, haha! This is absolutely true!  Thank you! 

More coming soon!


----------



## Elsie87

Some looks with my new leather jacket. As you can see, I  leopard print! 






Leather jacket: Marie Méro
Scarf: H&M
Tunic: InWear
Ring: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Shoes: Christian Louboutin
Bag: Prada






Leather jacket: Marie Méro
Necklaces: H&M - Galliano
Tunic: Morgan de Toi
Ring: vintage
Leggings: Mexx
Boots: Christian Louboutin
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## mlag724

Modelling pictures are beautiful. Every outfit is great. Your organization makes your collections even more so. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Some looks with my new leather jacket. As you can see, I  leopard print!
> 
> Leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Scarf: H&M
> Tunic: InWear
> Ring: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> Bag: Prada
> 
> Leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Necklaces: H&M - Galliano
> Tunic: Morgan de Toi
> Ring: vintage
> Leggings: Mexx
> Boots: Christian Louboutin
> Bag: Balenciaga



your teal leather jacket is such a wonderful accent to these outfits!


----------



## Elsie87

*Mlag* and *f&f*:


----------



## Elsie87

As you can tell from my previous pics, I'm a big fan of Marilyn Monroe! I also love watching all kinds of classic movies from the '50s (my favourite is Some Like it Hot). I adore the way women dressed back then so I do enjoy doing a good 'retro inspired' look from time to time, complete with fire engine red lips! :kiss: I still like to keep it modern though, so I always add some up-to-date accessories and I wear my hair straight or in a pony tail. 






Dress: vintage
Shrug: InWear
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: Christian Louboutin






Dress: Un Deux Trois
Cardi: Mango
Faux pearl necklace: vintage
Belt: Fendi
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## Elsie87

One of my favourite pieces in my entire wardrobe is my vintage/consignment *Chanel jacket*! But I must admit: it can be a bit tricky to wear it in a modern and youthful way. I figured out that it's best to keep it simple and let the jacket do the talking (and not over-accessorize like I used to do, haha! ). I've come up with some looks to wear it either dressy or casual:

*Dressy*

Here I'm wearing it with a pair of smart trousers, a modern top and some platform heels.







Jacket: Chanel
Top: Esprit
Trousers: Etam
Ring: H&M
Bag: Chanel
Sandals: Gucci


*Casual*

And here I'm wearing it with one of my trusty tunics, leggings, ballerina flats and a casual bag.






Jacket: Chanel
Grey tunic: H&M
Necklace: Galliano
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: Balenciaga
Flats: Lanvin


Basically the same look, but with jeans and sneakers this time. A simple T-shirt or tank top instead of the tunic would look great too!






Jacket: Chanel
Striped tunic: H&M
Bangle: ZEB
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Prada
Sneakers: Tods


----------



## Aluxe

Elsie87 said:


> One of my favourite pieces in my entire wardrobe is my vintage/consignment *Chanel jacket*! But I must admit: it can be a bit tricky to wear it in a modern and youthful way. I figured out that it's best to keep it simple and let the jacket do the talking (and not over-accessorize like I used to do, haha! ). I've come up with some looks to wear it either dressy or casual:
> 
> *Dressy*
> 
> Here I'm wearing it with a pair of smart trousers, a modern top and some platform heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Top: Esprit
> Trousers: Etam
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Chanel
> Sandals: Gucci
> 
> 
> *Casual*
> 
> And here I'm wearing it with one of my trusty tunics, leggings, ballerina flats and a casual bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Grey tunic: H&M
> Necklace: Galliano
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Flats: Lanvin
> 
> 
> Basically the same look, but with jeans and sneakers this time. A simple T-shirt or tank top instead of the tunic would look great too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Striped tunic: H&M
> Bangle: ZEB
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada
> Sneakers: Tods




Nice!!!

My mom had a Chanel suit with a lovely jacket from the '80s and only allowed me to wear the jacket once.

Can you believe she gave it away? It still gets me riled up to think about it


----------



## vesna

wow Elsie, this update killed me, it is amazing !!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Aluxe said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> My mom had a Chanel suit with a lovely jacket from the '80s and only allowed me to wear the jacket once.
> 
> Can you believe she gave it away? It still gets me riled up to think about it


 
Oooh, I'm sorry to hear that *Aluxe*! Maybe you'll find a nice vintage jacket like I did one day.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *vesna*, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Elsie87

Maybe some of you have noticed already that the way I dress is influenced a lot by stylist *Rachel Zoe*. I just LOVE they way she dresses! Luxurious, yet comfy (aside from the heels, haha!), with lots of texture and different fabrics/prints. And she also wears lots of tunics and Chanel; my two favourites, haha! And bold jewelry of course!


----------



## Elsie87

Here are some of my *"RZ inspired" looks*: 

The elements I borrowed from her looks are: leopard print, vintage, bold accessories and jewelry, gold accents, Chanel, faux fur, platform shoes, black opaque tights, dark wash jeans, tunics, jackets, mixing textures, prints, etc. 






Leopard print dress: Mango
Cardigan: Zara
Belt: MW for H&M
Ring: Bijou Brigitte
Tights: Falke (great for long legs btw!)
Bag: vintage Chanel
Sandals: Gucci







Dress: Mexx (which could use some more ironing before I wear it out, haha!)
Tee: Didi
Faux fur shrug: H&M
Necklace: don't remember
Bangle: vintage
Tights: Falke
Bag: Chanel
Pumps: YSL







Jacket: vintage Armani
Tunic: La Redoute
Necklace: MW for H&M
Rings: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Chanel
Wedges: Prada


As you can see, her style also works on a curvier gal!


----------



## Elsie87

Besides my Chanel jacket, my two *vintage Burberry trenches* are also a huge favourite of mine! (By the way, the Burberry trench I wore while modelling my Chanel Le Marais flap is my mother's ) These coats are so versatile (and neccessary in a rainy country like mine, haha!) and can be dressed up or down. Here I'm showing two different looks with my two trenches:


*Dressy*

I went for a classic, '40s style look with colourful accessories.






Trench: vintage Burberry
Dress: Mexx (not visible: it's turquoise)
Scarf: vintage Hermès
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: CL


*Casual*

This is my perfect 'comfy' look to visit any European city in the fall! Imagine this with a big black pair of Chanel sunnies, a camera and an umbrella, haha!






Trench: vintage Burberry
Scarf: Zara
Tee: Jack & Jones
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Balenciaga
Sneakers: Tod's


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> As you can tell from my previous pics, I'm a big fan of Marilyn Monroe! I also love watching all kinds of classic movies from the '50s (my favourite is Some Like it Hot). I adore the way women dressed back then so I do enjoy doing a good 'retro inspired' look from time to time, complete with fire engine red lips! :kiss: I still like to keep it modern though, so I always add some up-to-date accessories and I wear my hair straight or in a pony tail.


^LOVE the marilyn look on you!!!  it's perfect for your style & your figure!!!




Elsie87 said:


> One of my favourite pieces in my entire wardrobe is my vintage/consignment *Chanel jacket*! But I must admit: it can be a bit tricky to wear it in a modern and youthful way. I figured out that it's best to keep it simple and let the jacket do the talking (and not over-accessorize like I used to do, haha! ). I've come up with some looks to wear it either dressy or casual:


^I ADORE this jacket (as you know), & I agree that it can & should be worn dressy & casual.  you've put together some fabulous looks here!  I also picture that jacket with a HUGE brooch...either new or vintage...either sparkly or funky.




Elsie87 said:


> Here are some of my *"RZ inspired" looks*:
> 
> The elements I borrowed from her looks are: leopard print, vintage, bold accessories and jewelry, gold accents, Chanel, faux fur, platform shoes, black opaque tights, dark wash jeans, tunics, jackets, mixing textures, prints, etc.
> 
> As you can see, her style also works on a curvier gal!


^I didn't know that you were influenced by her.  you've definitely added elsie flair to RZ's style...it's fantastic!




Elsie87 said:


> Besides my Chanel jacket, my two *vintage Burberry trenches* are also a huge favourite of mine! (By the way, the Burberry trench I wore while modelling my Chanel Le Marais flap is my mother's ) These coats are so versatile (and neccessary in a rainy country like mine, haha!) and can be dressed up or down. Here I'm showing two different looks with my two trenches:


^completely different looks, but both are wonderful!  the first one is so pretty!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, my sweet *f&f*! It's so nice to read all your wonderful comments! 

And you're right about the brooch with the Chanel jacket; I own a big chunky Chanel one and they look great together!


----------



## Elsie87

I want to show you some of my *fall/winter looks* now! I always go for this combination: great coat/jacket + eye-catching scarf, gloves and hat (wool baret usually) + great boots/bag + comfy (thin) layers underneath (I hate bulky clothing, with the exception of my Chanel jacket, haha!). 


Here I've combined my favourite leather jacket with a bright green scarf, a sweater dress, boots and studded gloves.






Leather jacket: Marie Méro
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Sweater dress: New Look
Leggings: Mexx
Gloves: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga
Boots: CL


I've injected some colour to this black winter outfit with shocking pink tights (like my bedrooom walls, haha!). I've replaced the boots with studded flats. I would wear this on casual nights out. 






Coat: Stella McCartney
LBD: vintage
Necklace: Galliano
Tights: Falke (I can only wear this brand because of my long legs... If anyone has any more suggestions, would be much appreciated!)
Bag: Balenciaga
Flats: CL


Here I went for the classic 'neutral + earthy tones' look. The fur scarf belonged to my great-grandmother, who was a very chic Parisian, according to my mother. Normally I wouldn't go for real fur, but have inherited this, so why not wear it? 






Coat: Mexx
Fur scarf: vintage
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: Burberry
Boots: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

New bag! 


Presenting my *chocolate brown vintage* (circa 1991-1995) *lambskin Chanel flap*:


----------



## Elsie87

Modelling pics:











Shrug: Mango
Maxi dress: New Look
Cuff: vintage
Sandals: Gucci







Dress: Mer du Nord
Cuff: New Look
Ring: Bijou Brigitte
Sandals: Jimmy Choo


----------



## Elsie87

And here's my *updated Chanel collection*:


----------



## Elsie87

*Balenciaga collection*


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior collection*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé collection*


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci collection*


----------



## Elsie87

*Prada collection*


----------



## Elsie87

*The "loners" collection: Delvaux, Coach, Burberry, Hermès *


----------



## Elsie87

*The entire bag collection*











When I saw them all together, I was like: "Really? That many?!" :shame:

But I love each and every single piece!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Loved the entire thread! Your stlye is Just fabulous!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> New bag!
> 
> Presenting my *chocolate brown vintage* (circa 1991-1995) *lambskin Chanel flap*:


^CONGRATULATIONS!!!  love the color!




Elsie87 said:


> Modelling pics:
> 
> Shrug: Mango
> Maxi dress: New Look
> Cuff: vintage
> Sandals: Gucci
> 
> Dress: Mer du Nord
> Cuff: New Look
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Sandals: Jimmy Choo


^LOOOVE both of those dresses!!!




Elsie87 said:


> *The entire bag collection*
> 
> When I saw them all together, I was like: "Really? That many?!" :shame:
> 
> But I love each and every single piece!


^you have such an amazing collection!  great classics, fun bags, & unique pieces too.

lol...I know exactly how you feel (which is why I'm not taking any collection shots )


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, my sweet *f&f*! It's so nice to read all your wonderful comments!
> 
> And you're right about the brooch with the Chanel jacket; I own a big chunky Chanel one and they look great together!


^




Elsie87 said:


> I want to show you some of my *fall/winter looks* now! I always go for this combination: great coat/jacket + eye-catching scarf, gloves and hat (wool baret usually) + great boots/bag + comfy (thin) layers underneath (I hate bulky clothing, with the exception of my Chanel jacket, haha!).
> 
> 
> Here I've combined my favourite leather jacket with a bright green scarf, a sweater dress, boots and studded gloves.
> 
> Leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Sweater dress: New Look
> Leggings: Mexx
> Gloves: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Boots: CL
> 
> 
> I've injected some colour to this black winter outfit with shocking pink tights (like my bedrooom walls, haha!). I've replaced the boots with studded flats. I would wear this on casual nights out.
> 
> Coat: Stella McCartney
> LBD: vintage
> Necklace: Galliano
> Tights: Falke (I can only wear this brand because of my long legs... If anyone has any more suggestions, would be much appreciated!)
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Flats: CL
> 
> 
> Here I went for the classic 'neutral + earthy tones' look. The fur scarf belonged to my great-grandmother, who was a very chic Parisian, according to my mother. Normally I wouldn't go for real fur, but have inherited this, so why not wear it?
> 
> Coat: Mexx
> Fur scarf: vintage
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Burberry
> Boots: Gucci


^fabulous snow bunny looks!  

I particularly like your mccartney coat, the pink stockings, & your great grandmother's fur scarf.  I feel the same about fur...it's fine if it's inherited or vintage.


----------



## Elsie87

*Israeli*: Thank you so much! I'm glad you like it! 

*F&f*: I think you already know this, but: you're the BEST!


----------



## Elsie87

Got a couple of new scarves today:





From H&M, to go with my new leather jacket! 





A couple of smaller scarves from Bijou Brigitte to wear on the (discoloured) handles of my Balenciagas.


----------



## Elsie87

I also got a new faux fur vest from Yaya and a "key" pendant from a consignment shop:


----------



## miah100

Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## ralewi

What an absolutely Gorgeous collection.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *F&f*: I think you already know this, but: you're the BEST!


^




Elsie87 said:


> Got a couple of new scarves today:
> 
> From H&M, to go with my new leather jacket!
> 
> A couple of smaller scarves from Bijou Brigitte to wear on the (discoloured) handles of my Balenciagas.


^perfect new scarves for your collection!  they're such a pretty accessory.  wish I had more chances to wear them myself (too warm down here most of the year).




Elsie87 said:


> I also got a new faux fur vest from Yaya and a "key" pendant from a consignment shop:


^how cute...great new finds!


----------



## Elsie87

*Miah, ralewi* and *f&f*: 

*Frick*: Too warm to wear scarves? I seriously cannot imagine that, haha! We just had the worst summer in history over here: always around 15-20°C (60-68°F) and lots of rain...  I guess you can say I have good use for my scarves all year round, haha!


----------



## Elsie87

My newly accessorized *Balenciaga First*:


----------



## Elsie87

I love adding a bit of *rock 'n roll* to my outfits!  A "rock chick" look for me means wearing dark colours, different layers, skinny jeans/leggings, edgy/bold jewelry, studs, animal print, leather, (faux) fur, sequins, boots, etc., topped off with anthracite/black smokey eyes and nude lips. I love this look for both day and night!

Some day looks:






Blazer: H&M
Top: New Look
Pendant: consignment find
Camouflage print cuff: Bijou Brigitte
Rings: H&M - vintage
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Chanel Le Marais
Flats: CL







Tunic: La Redoute
Faux fur vest: Yaya
Gold chains: H&M (not visible)
Bracelet and ring: Bijou Brigitte
Leather leggings: La Redoute
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Boots: CL

Very rock 'n roll with the pink walls in the background, wouldn't you say?


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *Miah, ralewi* and *f&f*:
> 
> *Frick*: Too warm to wear scarves? I seriously cannot imagine that, haha! We just had the worst summer in history over here: always around 15-20°C (60-68°F) and lots of rain...  I guess you can say I have good use for my scarves all year round, haha!


^hehe...let me give you something you can relate to.  your record-setting summer heat temps are my cold winter temps...lol!  I live in a subtropical climate  (why do you think you rarely see me post closed-toe shoes???)




Elsie87 said:


> My newly accessorized *Balenciaga First*:


^oh my, loving the animal print with the bright blue!




Elsie87 said:


> I love adding a bit of *rock 'n roll* to my outfits!  A "rock chick" look for me means wearing dark colours, different layers, skinny jeans/leggings, edgy/bold jewelry, studs, animal print, leather, (faux) fur, sequins, boots, etc., topped off with anthracite/black smokey eyes and nude lips. I love this look for both day and night!
> 
> Very rock 'n roll with the pink walls in the background, wouldn't you say?


^so cool!  I'm jealous...I can't pull off the rocker look.  & yes, in my book pink makes everything better


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

I love, LOVE your thread Elsie87! It's like its own magical blog, keep us updated!


----------



## susu1978

Hello Elsie, I truly find your thread amazing and very entertaining as well as tempting to go and buy me some of those goodies.

Your bag collection is, have to say,complete. You have truly a greta collection. Soemthing from each brand and diverse enough to compliment any outfit yet all key bags you own.

The bags are gorgeous, mint condition, I guess you take good care of them.
Your shoe collection is ofcourse in itself is unique and very beautiful shoes.

I like your style, and your eye for things


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^hehe...let me give you something you can relate to.  your record-setting summer heat temps are my cold winter temps...lol!  I live in a subtropical climate  (why do you think you rarely see me post closed-toe shoes???)
> 
> ^oh my, loving the animal print with the bright blue!
> 
> ^so cool!  I'm jealous...I can't pull off the rocker look.  & yes, in my book pink makes everything better


 



Hey, you're right: I don't think I've ever seen you post closed-toe shoes! Well, at least you don't get snow over there: I.absolutely.hate.snow! 

I like to be a style-chameleon: one day I'll go for the retro-pin up look, the next it's full on rock chick (or an attempt at, haha!). But I also like toning it down with just a simple tunic, comfy jeans and flats, depending on my mood. Keeps getting dressed interesting for me, you know?  I like to re-invent my looks, esp. when going out. I love it when people are curious about what I'm going to wear next, haha!  By the way, if you ever do want to try out the rock chick look but don't know how to start, I really recommend the book "Who do you want to be today?" by our lovely Trinny and Susannah. Lots of great tips on how to try on different looks!

About the pink: you know, I didn't like the colour at all when I was younger (I used to be a real tomboy who wanted to become a fighter pilot, LOL! ). But the tide seems to have turned and now I love my shocking pink walls!


----------



## Elsie87

hilaryroxmasox said:


> I love, LOVE your thread Elsie87! It's like its own magical blog, keep us updated!


 
Thank you so much! More coming soon! 



susu1978 said:


> Hello Elsie, I truly find your thread amazing and very entertaining as well as tempting to go and buy me some of those goodies.
> 
> Your bag collection is, have to say,complete. You have truly a greta collection. Soemthing from each brand and diverse enough to compliment any outfit yet all key bags you own.
> 
> The bags are gorgeous, mint condition, I guess you take good care of them.
> Your shoe collection is ofcourse in itself is unique and very beautiful shoes.
> 
> I like your style, and your eye for things


 
That's so sweet of you, thank you!  Keeps me motivated to take more pics!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Hey, you're right: I don't think I've ever seen you post closed-toe shoes! Well, at least you don't get snow over there: I.absolutely.hate.snow!
> 
> I like to be a style-chameleon: one day I'll go for the retro-pin up look, the next it's full on rock chick (or an attempt at, haha!). But I also like toning it down with just a simple tunic, comfy jeans and flats, depending on my mood. Keeps getting dressed interesting for me, you know?  I like to re-invent my looks, esp. when going out. I love it when people are curious about what I'm going to wear next, haha!  By the way, if you ever do want to try out the rock chick look but don't know how to start, I really recommend the book "Who do you want to be today?" by our lovely Trinny and Susannah. Lots of great tips on how to try on different looks!
> 
> About the pink: you know, I didn't like the colour at all when I was younger (I used to be a real tomboy who wanted to become a fighter pilot, LOL! ). But the tide seems to have turned and now I love my shocking pink walls!



very interesting...I'll have to look for their book.  I'm not sure that rocker chic is really me, but I would like to experiment with a bit of an "edge."

I've always loved pink...since I was little. 

jewelry is my biggest fashion obsession.  people often ask me if I pick the jewelry first & then the outfit...I do!  sometimes I pick the shoes first & build an outfit around those.  sometimes I pick a color that I want to wear.  I'm wondering...what is it that most often inspires your outfits each day?


----------



## Elsie87

And here are some *"rock chick inspired"* going out looks:






Shrug: InWear
Tunic: Morgan de Toi
Skull necklace: Galliano
Belt: Fendi
Ciff: vintage
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: Chanel
Booties: CL







Dress: Mexx
Sequinned vest: H&M
Jewelry: H&M - vintage
Leather leggings: La Redoute
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: CL


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> very interesting...I'll have to look for their book.  I'm not sure that rocker chic is really me, but I would like to experiment with a bit of an "edge."
> 
> I've always loved pink...since I was little.
> 
> jewelry is my biggest fashion obsession.  people often ask me if I pick the jewelry first & then the outfit...I do!  sometimes I pick the shoes first & build an outfit around those.  sometimes I pick a color that I want to wear.  I'm wondering...what is it that most often inspires your outfits each day?


 
Here's the link for the book, should you be interested: http://www.amazon.com/Who-Do-You-Wa...tmm_hrd_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1316097809&sr=8-1 

You do have the most STUNNING jewelry collection!  And I absolutely understand you build your outfits around your jewelry; it's fab! 

Hmmm, well, for me it really depends: when I'm having a "fat day" I will pick out my clothes first (usually in darker neutral tones) and accessorize them accordingly. It also happens when I'm completely obsessed with one of my bags (like I am with my new vintage Chanel bag right now) I will build my outfit around it. Same thing with shoes. It also depends a great deal on the weather: when it rains it's boots, a trench, a sturdy bag and clothes that match. I don't really have much of a choice then. For class, I always go for "comfy chic" and pick out my clothes first. 

I guess you can say that the way I get dressed depends on my mood at that time, the venue and the weather conditions. But I do think think that most of the time I go for clothes first, accessories second.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> And here are some *"rock chick inspired"* going out looks:


^very edgy!  I wear animal print too, so maybe I do have a little rock in me.  I love love LOVE your ring in the 2nd pic!!!




Elsie87 said:


> Here's the link for the book, should you be interested: http://www.amazon.com/Who-Do-You-Wa...tmm_hrd_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1316097809&sr=8-1
> 
> You do have the most STUNNING jewelry collection!  And I absolutely understand you build your outfits around your jewelry; it's fab!
> 
> Hmmm, well, for me it really depends: when I'm having a "fat day" I will pick out my clothes first (usually in darker neutral tones) and accessorize them accordingly. It also happens when I'm completely obsessed with one of my bags (like I am with my new vintage Chanel bag right now) I will build my outfit around it. Same thing with shoes. It also depends a great deal on the weather: when it rains it's boots, a trench, a sturdy bag and clothes that match. I don't really have much of a choice then. For class, I always go for "comfy chic" and pick out my clothes first.
> 
> I guess you can say that the way I get dressed depends on my mood at that time, the venue and the weather conditions. But I do think think that most of the time I go for clothes first, accessories second.


^thank you!  I do love jewelry...I don't think I've taken pics of even half of my collection.

I see what you're saying...mood definitely influences me too.  I figured that you picked clothes first, then accessories.  I think I used to do that, but I've grown more in love with jewelry these past few years.  like you though, if I'm running out for errands or if it's super hot outside, my outfits are all about comfort...I don't usually wear any accessories except for possibly a pair of earrings.


----------



## Elsie87

^Ooooh, I would love to see some more pics of your jewelry collection!


----------



## Elsie87

And now some of my *spring/summer looks*! You know, summers here in Belgium aren't very hot most of the time, with a few exceptions, so I can get away with wearing jeans. I love to wear 'em with flowy _Greek Goddess-style_ tops/tunics during the warmer months. Or I just go for one of my trusty dresses + cute bag + cute shoes: can't go wrong with that! Oh, and big sunnies; love my sunnies! 






Tunic: H&M Garden Collection
Jeggings: Etam
Ring: H&M
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: CL







Dress: Mexx
Cuff: vintage
Bag: Dior
Sandals: YSL


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Ooooh, I would love to see some more pics of your jewelry collection!


^lol...I post them all around...I'll have to find some posts for you 




Elsie87 said:


> And now some of my *spring/summer looks*! You know, summers here in Belgium aren't very hot most of the time, with a few exceptions, so I can get away with wearing jeans. I love to wear 'em with flowy _Greek Goddess-style_ tops/tunics during the warmer months. Or I just go for one of my trusty dresses + cute bag + cute shoes: can't go wrong with that! Oh, and big sunnies; love my sunnies!


^that tunic is gorgeous...love the colors!!!

you look HOT in that dress...WOW!!!  it shows off every good bit of your figure!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you so much! 

See you in a week!


----------



## farrah joyce

i love your Balenciaga collection.....


----------



## btchismyvuitton

wowww


----------



## Elsie87

*Farrah* and *btchismyvuitton*: Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## Elsie87

I'm back from my vacation in the South of France! 

Here's a pic of me and my dog there:


----------



## Elsie87

Got some fun jewelry at Forever 21:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> I'm back from my vacation in the South of France!
> 
> Here's a pic of me and my dog there:





Elsie87 said:


> Got some fun jewelry at Forever 21:



awww...so fun that you got to bring your puppy along on your trip!  looks like you found some great jewelry while you were away.  hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Elsie87

^Yup, we went by car so we could bring her along!  I had a great time: great food, friendly people, lots of culture and it was warm for a change, haha!


----------



## Elsie87

I've put together *three different looks with my Bbags*:


*Classic*

I went for a classic pair of trousers and neutral colours, spiced up with a faux fur vest and some funky jewelry. Perspective seems to be a little off in this picture; my legs really aren't that stumpy, haha!






T-shirt: Didi
Faux fur vest: YaYa
Jewelry: Forever 21
Trousers: Etam
Bag: Balenciaga City
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


*Feminine*

Here I went with a flowy dress, peep toes and flower prints. 






Shrug: InWear
Dress: Mexx
Flower ring: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


*Rock 'n Roll*

For this look I put together a leather jacket, black skinnies, a shocking pink tunic top and some edgy jewelry.






Leather jacket: B.Young
Skull necklace: Galliano
Tunic: New Look
Jeans: Etam
Rings: vintage
Bag: Balenciaga First
Sandals: Gucci


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Yup, we went by car so we could bring her along!  I had a great time: great food, friendly people, lots of culture and it was warm for a change, haha!


^so glad to hear it 




Elsie87 said:


> I've put together *three different looks with my Bbags*:
> 
> 
> *Classic*
> I went for a classic pair of trousers and neutral colours, spiced up with a faux fur vest and some funky jewelry. Perspective seems to be a little off in this picture; my legs really aren't that stumpy, haha!
> 
> 
> *Feminine*
> Here I went with a flowy dress, peep toes and flower prints.
> 
> 
> *Rock 'n Roll*
> For this look I put together a leather jacket, black skinnies, a shocking pink tunic top and some edgy jewelry.


^fabulous outfits as always!  I think of balenciaga as an edgy bag, but you really make it work with that dress.  I think my favorite is the rock n roll look.  everything looks great on you, & I love to see the pops of color in the tunic & the b bag.


----------



## Elsie87

^

My mum found a great consignment deal: a *Spring 06 Chloé Paddington satchel in dark grey* in mint condition! Ah, nostalgia! 

















Me modelling:






Babydoll dress: Mexx (it's white-grey-blue, not pink)
Denim waistcoat: JBC
Leggings: Mexx
Cuff: vintage
Pumps: YSL


You know, I really could not care less about this being an old "it-bag": I buy and wear what I like, not what anyone else tells me to! And my mum feels the same way!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> My mum found a great consignment deal: a *Spring 06 Chloé Paddington satchel in dark grey* in mint condition! Ah, nostalgia!
> 
> You know, I really could not care less about this being an old "it-bag": I buy and wear what I like, not what anyone else tells me to! And my mum feels the same way!


I agree...way to go mom!  buy & wear what you love.  that color is fabulous!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> I agree...way to go mom!  buy & wear what you love.  that color is fabulous!


 



Thank you!


----------



## ahowe07

Just wondering what do you do for a living? Am I allowed to ask that on here? I didn't see a ring so I am guessing you're not married, but if you are what does he do?


----------



## Elsie87

^Does it matter?


Found some Guerlain half off! 






It's called "09 Les Noirs" and I loooove the packaging!


----------



## somnambulist

Awesome & so beatiful collection! 
I love especiall the Balenciaga bouton d'or Floral City, I almost drool over the picture


----------



## Elsie87

somnambulist said:


> Awesome & so beatiful collection!
> I love especiall the Balenciaga bouton d'or Floral City, I almost drool over the picture


 
Thank you for visiting my collection and for your sweet comment! 

Yes, I loooooove this bag too! You know, at the time I was in doubt wether I should get this bag or not because it's so "in-your-face" but in the end it became (and still is) my favourite summer bag!


----------



## Rex_zz

u have a vry large collection of bags n shoes! Love them all!


----------



## frick&frack

ahowe07 said:


> Just wondering what do you do for a living? Am I allowed to ask that on here? I didn't see a ring so I am guessing you're not married, but if you are what does he do?


^that's really no one's business & not at all relevant to this thread or this forum in general.




Elsie87 said:


> Found some Guerlain half off!
> 
> It's called "09 Les Noirs" and I loooove the packaging!


^beautiful colors AND packaging!


----------



## ahowe07

frick&frack said:


> ^that's really no one's business & not at all relevant to this thread or this forum in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful colors AND packaging!


 

It's just a question, you have really NEVER asked someone what they do for a living? I think it is relevant to this forum. Perhaps I'm ignorant but I just always thought only celebrities had collections like this one. That is the only reason I was asking.


----------



## Nectarine25

Love how you can share your addiction with your mom 

And *ahowe07* :back2topic:

These threads are just to showcase your bags for like-minded people see and appreciate. Imho it's good taste not to ask those kind of questions here.


----------



## frick&frack

ahowe07 said:


> It's just a question, you have really NEVER asked someone what they do for a living? I think it is relevant to this forum. Perhaps I'm ignorant but I just always thought only celebrities had collections like this one. That is the only reason I was asking.


^I've never asked anyone on this forum what they do for a living.  the purpose of this forum is to celebrate fashion, not to inquire into someone's personal life over the internet.

:back2topic:




Nectarine25 said:


> And *ahowe07* :back2topic:
> 
> These threads are just to showcase your bags for like-minded people see and appreciate. Imho it's good taste not to ask those kind of questions here.


^


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^I've never asked anyone on this forum what they do for a living.  *the purpose of this forum is to celebrate fashion, not to inquire into someone's personal life over the internet*.


 
I too wouldn't ask someone on this forum what they do for a living. I think it can be quite offensive to some people. Even though I am not offended at all by the question, I don't feel like answering it when it feels like an "inquiry".


----------



## Elsie87

*Rex_zz: *Thank you!  Yes, "very large" was exactly what I was thinking when I took the group shot... 

*Frick&frack: *Thanks sweetie! I love doing a smokey eye at night and these colours are perfect for it. Goes with my "rock chick looks", haha!  Give Max and Angus a hug from me!

*Nectarine25:* Thank you! Yes, I'm the one who got her into bags and shoes, haha!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I LOVE the pic of you and your dog! Beautiful gal with her dog and good fashion!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *Frick&frack: *Thanks sweetie! I love doing a smokey eye at night and these colours are perfect for it. Goes with my "rock chick looks", haha!  Give Max and Angus a hug from me!


I'm so hopeless with makeup.  I need to learn how to do the smokey eye.

I'll hug the boys (they're outside enjoying the first bit of our cooler weather...barking at anything that moves ).  please kiss your darling angel on the nose for me!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> I'm so hopeless with makeup.  I need to learn how to do the smokey eye.
> 
> I'll hug the boys (they're outside enjoying the first bit of our cooler weather...*barking at anything that moves* ).  please kiss your darling angel on the nose for me!


 
I've learned a lot of those YouTube make up gurus; there are like a thousand videos on there on how to do a smokey eye: just type in "smokey eye tutorial". 

Barking at anything that moves sounds very familiar; doing a gas stop with our pup is a nightmare...  But we adore her anyway!


----------



## Elsie87

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I LOVE the pic of you and your dog! Beautiful gal with her dog and good fashion!


 
That's very sweet of you, thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Some things I got a while back:


*Hermès silk scarves* (found these in a consignment shop)













*Gucci sunnies* (bought during the summer sales in July)


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Some things I got a while back:
> 
> 
> *Hermès silk scarves* (found these in a consignment shop)
> 
> *Gucci sunnies* (bought during the summer sales in July)


^great fun goodies!  the colors in the scarves are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Elsie87

I also found this *winter jacket* a while back in a consignment shop. I think 60 euros for an unworn jacket with feather filling isn't such a bad deal. It's from the brand *Sandwich*. You know, I always put off get a jacket like this because well, I hate feeling 'big'/'puffy'... But my other coats aren't really suited for bad winter weather (snow, ugh!) so I really needed something like this. I do like this one: it's quite centered so I don't feel like a giant marshmellow + I like the colour and the zipper details. 







Little experiment with a camouflage print belt:






Close up:


----------



## Elsie87

And here's me today:











Trench: Burberry (Originally my mother's, but she passed it on to me because feels like she's drowning in it; she's a petite lady and well, I am not...  So thanks mum! )
Top: ASOS
Trousers: Etam
Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
Booties: Christian Louboutin (very painful... ush

And this is what I wore last weekend, out with the family:






Dress: Mexx
Bracelet: H&M
Bag: vintage Chanel
Pumps: Christian Louboutin


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> I also found this *winter jacket* a while back in a consignment shop. I think 60 euros for an unworn jacket with feather filling isn't such a bad deal. It's from the brand *Sandwich*. You know, I always put off get a jacket like this because well, I hate feeling 'big'/'puffy'... But my other coats aren't really suited for bad winter weather (snow, ugh!) so I really needed something like this. I do like this one: it's quite centered so I don't feel like a giant marshmellow + I like the colour and the zipper details.


^I know what you mean about those "filled" jackets, but this one doesn't look puffy or marshmallowy at all.  the tailoring makes it look very sharp.




Elsie87 said:


> And here's me today:
> 
> Trench: Burberry (Originally my mother's, but she passed it on to me because feels like she's drowning in it; she's a petite lady and well, I am not...  So thanks mum! )
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: Christian Louboutin (very painful... ush
> 
> And this is what I wore last weekend, out with the family:
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin


^you look so chic today!!!  that trench is amazing on you.  also love the colors & cut of the mexx dress you wore last weekend.  quite a change in your weather this week, huh?


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^I know what you mean about those "filled" jackets, but this one doesn't look puffy or marshmallowy at all.  the tailoring makes it look very sharp.
> 
> ^you look so chic today!!!  that trench is amazing on you.  also love the colors & cut of the mexx dress you wore last weekend.  quite a change in your weather this week, huh?


 


Yes, we had exceptionally warm weather last week: around 25°C/77°F, which is probably a record for octobre here!  Now we're back to normal with 15°C/59°F... and rain!


----------



## Elsie87

Look what I got for my Christmas tree today:


----------



## Elsie87

Went to a very good friend's birthday party yesterday. Here's what I wore:


We went out to dinner with just the girls so I chose something fun and flirty with a bit of rock 'n roll. 






Tunic: vintage DVF
Earrings: no brand
Belt: Fendi
Cuff: vintage
Ring: Bijou Brigitte
Black skinnies: Etam
Booties: CL

The shoes!










Close up of the make-up and the earrings (which I got for 1 euro at a market in Paris, haha!). Went for a gold-brown-black smokey eye (with big lashes!) + a nude lip gloss (not yet applied when I took this picture). I wore my hair half up (I'm not good at doing my hair, so I always keep it simple). Hmmm, my blush looks stronger here than it was irl...


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Look what I got for my Christmas tree today:


^SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!  I need some of those!




Elsie87 said:


> Went to a very good friend's birthday party yesterday. Here's what I wore:
> 
> 
> We went out to dinner with just the girls so I chose something fun and flirty with a bit of rock 'n roll.
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Booties: CL
> 
> Close up of the make-up and the earrings (which I got for 1 euro at a market in Paris, haha!). Went for a gold-brown-black smokey eye (with big lashes!) + a nude lip gloss (not yet applied when I took this picture). I wore my hair half up (I'm not good at doing my hair, so I always keep it simple). Hmmm, my blush looks stronger here than it was irl...


^great outfit & fabulous makeup!  the earrings...what a find...they're awesome.  although you have "evening" makeup on, you still look fresh & natural.  that's quite an achievement!  hope you had fun.


----------



## lvsweetness

Elsie87 said:


> Look what I got for my Christmas tree today:





O M G that is so awesome, lol

im in love w all the outfits you posted in recent days and especially your room as i see it in the background- the marilyn picture on wall is fabulous! u are so girly and pink, i would feel so at home in ur room


----------



## lvsweetness

oh i wanted to ask, what kind of camera do you use? i really would like a nice digi cam (the one i have snagged to take pics is mediocre to me) do u have any suggestions on a good brand for a digital cam? thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

You're so cute Elsie!!! I'm not good at doing my hair either, but I love the rest of your makeup! Those lashes are fab! Are they falsies? I can never apply them properly and the inner corner always peels off 

That jacket looks great on you btw, doesn't make you look puffy at all


----------



## specme

ahowe07 said:


> Just wondering what do you do for a living? Am I allowed to ask that on here? I didn't see a ring so I am guessing you're not married, but if you are what does he do?



I read that some people took offense to your question,personally I wouldn't have.
I usually hang out in the Louis Vuitton forum and people have started threads asking what do you do without to fund your LV addiction.
I started a thread that as a stay at home mom ( or a part time worker ) , how do you afford LVS.
No one took offense to those and I'm sorry people here got fussy at you about it.
You were just curious and that's not a crime ( at least not in America !)


----------



## Shoebaglady

Amazing collection !! You should start your own fashion blog - I'd follow!!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!  I need some of those!
> ^great outfit & fabulous makeup!  the earrings...what a find...they're awesome.  although you have "evening" makeup on, you still look fresh & natural.  that's quite an achievement!  hope you had fun.


 
Thank you so much!  I always hunt cheaper chain stores, consignment/vintage shops and markets for inexpenisve jewelry, and I've gathered a great deal as you can see on the pics of my jewelry collection... 



lvsweetness said:


> O M G that is so awesome, lol
> 
> im in love w all the outfits you posted in recent days and especially your room as i see it in the background- the marilyn picture on wall is fabulous! u are so girly and pink, i would feel so at home in ur room


Hehe thank you, come on over!  You know, it wasn't always so: I used to be a real tomboy who hated pink. But then I had a 180° turn and I decided I wanted shocking pink walls for my bedroom, and I  them! 



lvsweetness said:


> oh i wanted to ask, what kind of camera do you use? i really would like a nice digi cam (the one i have snagged to take pics is mediocre to me) do u have any suggestions on a good brand for a digital cam? thanks!


 
I use a *Nikon D60* with standard lense. I've always liked this brand, also for compact cameras! Good luck! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're so cute Elsie!!! I'm not good at doing my hair either, but I love the rest of your makeup! Those lashes are fab! Are they falsies? I can never apply them properly and the inner corner always peels off
> 
> That jacket looks great on you btw, doesn't make you look puffy at all


 
Thank you, *Cec*! Yup, they're falsies from Claire's Accessories + eye lash glue from MAC. They stay put all night, so maybe it's a good glue? I looooove false lashes (the bigger, the better!) because they really open up my hooded eyes! 



specme said:


> *I read that some people took offense to your question,personally I wouldn't have.*
> I usually hang out in the Louis Vuitton forum and people have started *threads* asking what do you do without to fund your LV addiction.
> *I started a thread* that as a stay at home mom ( or a part time worker ) , how do you afford LVS.
> No one took offense to those and I'm sorry people here got fussy at you about it.
> *You were just curious and that's not a crime ( at least not in America !)*


 
Like I said before, I wasn't offended at all by the question. And I know *alowe* was just curious about it.  I'm quite sure our Belgian dictators wouldn't consider that a crime either, but you never know...  But I do think there's a difference between asking this _in a thread about the topic_ or _flat out in someone's collection thread_, KWIM?


----------



## Elsie87

Shoebaglady said:


> Amazing collection !! You should start your own fashion blog - I'd follow!!!


 
What a nice compliment, thank you!  I'll consider it, hehe!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Like I said before, I wasn't offended at all by the question. And I know *alowe* was just curious about it.  I'm quite sure our Belgian dictators wouldn't consider that a crime either, but you never know...  But I do think there's a difference between asking this _in a thread about the topic_ or _flat out in someone's collection thread_, KWIM?


EXACTLY...you can choose whether or not you post in a thread asking this question.  

all hail your belgian dictators


----------



## lvsweetness

Ty!! I'm gonna check that Nikon out - I've heard good things about that brand before.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, *Cec*! Yup, they're falsies from Claire's Accessories + eye lash glue from MAC. They stay put all night, so maybe it's a good glue? I looooove false lashes (the bigger, the better!) because they really open up my hooded eyes!



Hmmm...I recently tried MAC's glue and falsies, but I still failed at putting them on lol. Took me half an hour and still... they didn't look right and was starting to mess up my eye makeup. I think I'm just not skilled enough!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lvsweetness said:


> Ty!! I'm gonna check that Nikon out - I've heard good things about that brand before.



yup! Nikon's excellent. My dad loved his camera, until my mom forced him to give it away lol


----------



## Elsie87

lvsweetness said:


> Ty!! I'm gonna check that Nikon out - I've heard good things about that brand before.


 
Good luck! Love your signature btw! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> yup! Nikon's excellent. My dad loved his camera, until my mom forced him to give it away lol


 
 Lol, poor dad! I can't live without my camera, haha!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmmm...I recently tried MAC's glue and falsies, but I still failed at putting them on lol. Took me half an hour and still... they didn't look right and was starting to mess up my eye makeup. I think I'm just not skilled enough!


 
They are quite tricky to apply I have to admit. Even I still mess up sometimes and I consider myself a pro lash wearer (every time I go out). Ugh, I hate it when the glue touches my lid and messes up my eye make-up! I'm always thrilled when I managed to put them on with minimal fuss, haha! And when I'm in a hurry, that's not going to happen...


----------



## Elsie87

Me today:







I went with an LBD with a printed T-shirt underneath, my trusty leather jacket, leggings, boots and some colourful accessories. Kept my make-up very simple and natural: light foundation and concealer, neutral eye-shadow and brown mascara with pink-ish lipgloss and blush (the usual).


----------



## lvsweetness

Elsie87 said:


> Good luck! Love your signature btw!
> 
> thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Me today:
> 
> I went with an LBD with a printed T-shirt underneath, my trusty leather jacket, leggings, boots and some colourful accessories. Kept my make-up very simple and natural: light foundation and concealer, neutral eye-shadow and brown mascara with pink-ish lipgloss and blush (the usual).


LOVE the earrings, & that colorful scarf is so happy!


----------



## tbandri

elsie87 said:


> *hermès*
> 
> 
> *hermès black crocodile pochette* (vintage)



love it!!!


----------



## tbandri

Elsie87 said:


> *Balenciaga*
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga black City*
> 
> One of my favourite casual bags! A true staple. Needless to say I wear this bag all the time, with all kinds of outfits. I recommend this one to everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed jacket: Chanel
> Tank top: Didi
> Necklaces: H&M + Chanel chain belt with Chanel brooch connecting the ends
> Ring: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Boots: Christian Louboutin



Love this outfit!!


----------



## Elsie87

*f&f* and *tbandri*:


----------



## Elsie87

Today:

My leather jacket has become a staple this fall! I carried my Chanel Le Marais flap with this look.











Leather jacket: Marie Méro
Faux pearl necklace: consignment find
Ring: Forever 21
Scarf: H&M
Grey T-shirt: Didi
Black tunic: InWear
Black skinnies: Etam (not shown)
Anthracite boots: Clarks (not shown)


----------



## Elsie87

It's my day off so I decided to do another look:

I's been a while since I wore this vest and the first thing I've noticed is how roomy it is for me now compared to two years ago, woohoo!  I've always been struggling with my fluctuating weight ever since I was little because I have hypothyroidism. This is the reason why I wouldn't buy any expensive/well made (tailored) clothes, and if I did, I would get them for a great deal at a consignment shop. But with meds and healthy eating (or an attempt at, haha!) + some excercise I feel like I'm finally getting control over it!  Anyway, back to the clothes! 





















Faux sheepskin vest: WE
Tunic: La Redoute
Cuff: vintage
Ring: C&A
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Balenciaga City
Boots: CL

I've also come to learn which looks work best for me and my body shape: I'm something in between a pear and an hourglass ('a skittle' as Trinny and Susannah would call it), with big hips/thighs/behind, a small waist and an average bosom and shoulders. I really really like this look because it covers my big hips/thighs/behind and arms, and draws attention to my top half and legs (which can handle the shorter shaft of the boots because of their length). Even though I'm very tall already (I'm 1.80m/5'11") I think high heels look very in proportion on me. I don't always follow my own rules but I've noticed that I feel my best and most comfortable when I wear something like this; it has become my uniform on which I can always fall back on.


----------



## Elsie87

With my Chanel jacket again:

The more I wear it, the more I love it!  If you ever find one at a good price, get it: you'll wear it forever! 






Chanel jacket: consignment find
Tunic: InWear
Necklace: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Boots: CL


----------



## somnambulist

Oh my, I adore you're Chanel jacket. It's beautifull!


----------



## Elsie87

somnambulist said:


> Oh my, I adore you're Chanel jacket. It's beautifull!


 
Thank you!  I always keep an eye out for them at second hand shops!


----------



## lvsweetness

Wow, fabulous outfits recently and I'm so surprised to read about ur height, I thought u were maybe 5'8ish and u have a great figure!


----------



## Elsie87

lvsweetness said:


> Wow, fabulous outfits recently and I'm so surprised to read about ur height, I thought u were maybe 5'8ish and u have a great figure!


 
Thank you so much!  You're right, I don't look that tall in pics! I think it's because of the perspective (focus on my upper body, legs appear shorter) and also because I'm curvy and always alone in the pic.


----------



## Elsie87

Family trip to the coast today! I wanted to be comfortable but still look nice. Here's what I wore: 

















Sunnies: Chanel
Jacket with faux fur collar: Kaliko (used to be my mum's)
Choker: Delvaux
Tunic: La Redoute
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Chloé Paddington (borrowed)
Sneakers: Tod's

In the car:







And here's the alien...err, my dog playing catch with my brother:


----------



## AverageHuman

love your look and nice pic of your doggie!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *K.*!


----------



## Elsie87

I've started a blog!   If you're interested; the link is in my signature


----------



## lvsweetness

Elsie87 said:


> I've started a blog!   If you're interested; the link is in my signature



oh sweet, i'm going to "favorite" your blog 

i also game, not so much anymore, but used to a lot.. what could be better than nerds who loves couture, heels, pink, etc.. i don't think there is any better


----------



## Elsie87

lvsweetness said:


> oh sweet, i'm going to "favorite" your blog
> 
> i also game, not so much anymore, but used to a lot.. what could be better than nerds who loves couture, heels, pink, etc.. i don't think there is any better


 
Oh thank you so much! 

Hell yeah, fashionable nerds unite!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> My leather jacket has become a staple this fall! I carried my Chanel Le Marais flap with this look.
> 
> Leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Faux pearl necklace: consignment find
> Ring: Forever 21
> Scarf: H&M
> Grey T-shirt: Didi
> Black tunic: InWear
> Black skinnies: Etam (not shown)
> Anthracite boots: Clarks (not shown)


^absolutely LOVE the color of your leather jacket...LOVE IT ON YOU!!!  cool ring too.




Elsie87 said:


> It's my day off so I decided to do another look:
> 
> I's been a while since I wore this vest and the first thing I've noticed is how roomy it is for me now compared to two years ago, woohoo!  I've always been struggling with my fluctuating weight ever since I was little because I have hypothyroidism. This is the reason why I wouldn't buy any expensive/well made (tailored) clothes, and if I did, I would get them for a great deal at a consignment shop. But with meds and healthy eating (or an attempt at, haha!) + some excercise I feel like I'm finally getting control over it!  Anyway, back to the clothes!
> 
> Faux sheepskin vest: WE
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: C&A
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Boots: CL
> 
> I've also come to learn which looks work best for me and my body shape: I'm something in between a pear and an hourglass ('a skittle' as Trinny and Susannah would call it), with big hips/thighs/behind, a small waist and an average bosom and shoulders. I really really like this look because it covers my big hips/thighs/behind and arms, and draws attention to my top half and legs (which can handle the shorter shaft of the boots because of their length). Even though I'm very tall already (I'm 1.80m/5'11") I think high heels look very in proportion on me. I don't always follow my own rules but I've noticed that I feel my best and most comfortable when I wear something like this; it has become my uniform on which I can always fall back on.


^you look like the quintessential (chic) scandinavian snow bunny in this outfit!  fab vest!




Elsie87 said:


> With my Chanel jacket again:
> 
> The more I wear it, the more I love it!  If you ever find one at a good price, get it: you'll wear it forever!
> 
> Chanel jacket: consignment find
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Boots: CL


^you look really sexy in this pic!  who would have thought it while wearing a chanel jacket? 




Elsie87 said:


> Family trip to the coast today! I wanted to be comfortable but still look nice. Here's what I wore:
> 
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Jacket with faux fur collar: Kaliko (used to be my mum's)
> Choker: Delvaux
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Chloé Paddington (borrowed)
> Sneakers: Tod's
> 
> In the car:
> 
> And here's the alien...err, my dog playing catch with my brother:


^cute outfit...love the jacket!  haha...bat dog goes for gold!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you, sweet friend!


----------



## Elsie87

I'm a bit obsessed with leopard print lately! Makes me feel "exotic", even though I am far from it myself, haha!  


Wore this Zara scarf today:







Also got some new gloves at Cortefiel:







More pics and details at my new blog!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> I'm a bit obsessed with leopard print lately! Makes me feel "exotic", even though I am far from it myself, haha!
> 
> 
> Wore this Zara scarf today:
> 
> Also got some new gloves at Cortefiel:


I too love touches of animal print...especially in the fall/autumn.  you look very chi-chi with your scarf & sunnies!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 


Today's look:











T-shirt: Didi
Dress: Mexx
Faux fur vest: Yaya
Key pendant: consignment find
Bag: vintage Chanel
Lipgloss: Lancôme Juicy Tubes - 19 Lychee


----------



## AverageHuman

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Didi
> Dress: Mexx
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Key pendant: consignment find
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Lipgloss: Lancôme Juicy Tubes - 19 Lychee


 

your chanel looks like a delicious chocolate bar!!


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> your chanel looks like a delicious chocolate bar!!


 
Yes, you're right! Mmmm!


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:












Sweater dress: New Look
Faux fur vest: Yaya
Leggings: Mexx
Ring: Forever 21
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color

More pics in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

Today's bag: _Chanel turquoise metallic Reissue_






Sunnies: Chanel
Earrings: Forever 21
Sweater dress: Talking French


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> T-shirt: Didi
> Dress: Mexx
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Key pendant: consignment find
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Lipgloss: Lancôme Juicy Tubes - 19 Lychee


^black & brown look so sophisticated together!  love the casual/dressy mix.




Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> Sweater dress: New Look
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
> Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color
> 
> More pics in my blog!


^YEAH...you found/got the polish!  the gray dress, ring, & scales flap are fabulous!




Elsie87 said:


> Today's bag: _Chanel turquoise metallic Reissue_
> 
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Earrings: Forever 21
> Sweater dress: Talking French


^turquoise looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^You're the best, thank you! 


Going out to dinner tonight:





















Shrug: InWear
 Dress: Mexx
 Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
 Bag: Chanel
 Tights: Falke
 Shoes: black napppa CL Lillians


----------



## travelerscloset

Very nice Chanel Scale Flap... hope to have one like this. I love the ring!



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater dress: New Look
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
> Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color
> 
> More pics in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

^*Travelerscloset*: 



Did a review of this bag in my blog, should anyone be interested:


----------



## Eva1991

I'm officially in love with this bag!!!! 
I love the way it matches your sweater!




Elsie87 said:


> Today's bag: _Chanel turquoise metallic Reissue_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Earrings: Forever 21
> Sweater dress: Talking French


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you so much *Eva*!


----------



## thehermesqueen

nice collection!! so glad to see u r from belgium too!


----------



## Elsie87

^Hi there!  Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## Elsie87

Me today:
















What I'm wearing:

Baret: Accessorize
Leather jacket: Marie Méro
Tunic: H&M
Pirate necklace: Galliano
Snake ring: vintage
Big ring: Forever 21
Trousers: Etam
Bag: Chanel Le Marais coated canvas flap


What's inside my purse:






More pics and details in, you'll never guess, my blog!


----------



## mlag724

You are very stunning every day. Do you pull your outfits together days ahead of time? Love the way you dress. Love how you put together the expensive with the not so expensive. That alone is a gift. Congrats. Keep sharing with us. Thanks


----------



## Elsie87

mlag724 said:


> You are very stunning every day. Do you pull your outfits together days ahead of time? Love the way you dress. Love how you put together the expensive with the not so expensive. That alone is a gift. Congrats. Keep sharing with us. Thanks


 
Thank you so much! 

I usually put my outfit together the night before. And I usually have a key piece I want to wear that day, and then I build my outfit around it. Yesterday it was my leather jacket. So I thought: leather jacket = rock 'n roll; so I added rock-inspired accessories + blacks/greys. My basics are usually very simple (black tunics, grey trousers, jeans, leggings), so they're easy to put together, and easy to spice up with some accessories.


----------



## Eva1991

You always rock your outfits Elsie!!!! I love the last one! So rock-chic!

Plus, that's how I choose my outfits too. I usually plan what I'll wear the night before (or if it's a special event that I know I have to go to ahead of time, I might plan my outfit WEEKS before!!! LOL).




Elsie87 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I usually put my outfit together the night before. And I usually have a key piece I want to wear that day, and then I build my outfit around it. Yesterday it was my leather jacket. So I thought: leather jacket = rock 'n roll; so I added rock-inspired accessories + blacks/greys. My basics are usually very simple (black tunics, grey trousers, jeans, leggings), so they're easy to put together, and easy to spice up with some accessories.


----------



## Elsie87

Eva1991 said:


> You always rock your outfits Elsie!!!! I love the last one! So rock-chic!
> 
> Plus, that's how I choose my outfits too. I usually plan what I'll wear the night before (*or if it's a special event that I know I have to go to ahead of time, I might plan my outfit WEEKS before*!!! LOL).


 
Aww thanks! 

That's totally me, haha!  You know, I have this college gala to go to in December and I've picked out what I'm going to wear already in September. My friends were like: :weird:, haha! Clothes are my hobby I guess...


----------



## travelerscloset

You're an artist *Elsie*  It's an art to put otherwise simple pieces and create a gorgeous ensemble that "WOWs"!!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I usually put my outfit together the night before. *And I usually have a key piece I want to wear that day, and then I build my outfit around it.* Yesterday it was my leather jacket. So I thought: leather jacket = rock 'n roll; so I added rock-inspired accessories + blacks/greys. *My basics are usually very simple (black tunics, grey trousers, jeans, leggings), so they're easy to put together, and easy to spice up with some accessories.*


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> You're an artist *Elsie*  It's an art to put otherwise simple pieces and create a gorgeous ensemble that "WOWs"!!!!


 
Thank you, that's really sweet! 



More coming soon!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Going out to dinner tonight:
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa CL Lillians


^love the dress & black/gray color scheme!




Elsie87 said:


> Me today:
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Baret: Accessorize
> Leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Tunic: H&M
> Pirate necklace: Galliano
> Snake ring: vintage
> Big ring: Forever 21
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Chanel Le Marais coated canvas flap


^fabulous rocker chic!


----------



## Elsie87

^


Wearing a silver Chanel chain belt and brooch together as a necklace:


----------



## Elsie87

From my blog:


























*What I'm wearing:*

Blazer: H&M
White tee: Didi (very long, great for tall girls!)
Tank top: New look
Key pendant: consignment find
Snake ring: vintage find
Turquoise ring: H&M
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
Laptop case: Sushi
Booties: CL Esoteri
Nailpolish: OPI - Lady in Black
Lipgloss: MAC


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous as usual! I like the key pendant.


----------



## Elsie87

^


Today:






Tunic: H&M
Emerald green necklace: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time with GSH


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather on the Bal looks yummy! I'm loving the necklace!


----------



## Eva1991

I love the Loubs you're wearing on post #395. 
Great outfit in the last pic! Casual chic! Love this style!


----------



## Elsie87

*Traveler* and *Eva*: Thank you both!


----------



## Elsie87

Took this picture of my accessories in the car:






Bag: vintage Chanel (circa 1996)
Gloves: Cortefiel
Baret: Accessorize


----------



## Elsie87

Found this leopard print trench (and you guys know I love leopard print!) in England:












Experimenting with some accessories:











What I'm wearing:

Trench: Hobbs
Sunnies: Chanel
Belt: Fendi
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85


Afternoon tea!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing a silver Chanel chain belt and brooch together as a necklace:


^that looks amazing!!!




Elsie87 said:


> From my blog:
> 
> *What I'm wearing:*
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> White tee: Didi (very long, great for tall girls!)
> Tank top: New look
> Key pendant: consignment find
> Snake ring: vintage find
> Turquoise ring: H&M
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
> Laptop case: Sushi
> Booties: CL Esoteri
> Nailpolish: OPI - Lady in Black
> Lipgloss: MAC


^LOOOOVE the turquoise ring, & the laptop case is cute with the spikes.




Elsie87 said:


> Tunic: H&M
> Emerald green necklace: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time with GSH


^absolutely love the heather gray knit tunic.  one of my favorite colors to wear, & it looks great on you.  you knocked it out of the park adding that necklace...love the high-low combo!




Elsie87 said:


> Took this picture of my accessories in the car:
> 
> Bag: vintage Chanel (circa 1996)
> Gloves: Cortefiel
> Baret: Accessorize


^the leopard gloves look amazing with that chanel.




Elsie87 said:


> Found this leopard print trench (and you guys know I love leopard print!) in England:
> 
> Experimenting with some accessories:
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> Afternoon tea!


^congrats on finding the leopard trench.  it accentuates your figure perfectly...MEOW!!!

afternoon tea looks delicious.  love high tea...what a treat.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you, sweet friend!


----------



## Elsie87

Casual night out with friends:





















Tweed jacket: Chanel 
Tunic: InWear
Ring: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Prada
Ballet flats: Christian Louboutin Candy


----------



## becks.

I just went through your entire thread & I must say you have a very lovely collection! Also, you definitely have an eye for putting together stunning outfits!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> Found this leopard print trench (and you guys know I love leopard print!) in England:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting with some accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> Afternoon tea!





I LOVE this look Elsie!!! Great trench (now I want something leopard printed...) and great match with the red shoes! Sexy & elegant!!!!

The pics of the afternoon tea reminded me of last year, while I was in Edinburgh, Scotland and had a tea just like this!!! Never had a traditional english tea before! It was perfect!


----------



## alkayed

What a fascinating Collection .. love it


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Casual night out with friends:
> 
> Tweed jacket: Chanel
> Tunic: InWear
> Ring: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada
> Ballet flats: Christian Louboutin Candy


ahhhh...the beloved jacket...further proof that it might be the most versatile piece in your wardrobe.  looks so cool contrasted with the camo print prada.  LOVE that giant turquoise ring too.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi there! I love the trench coat and tweed jacket! You wear them well!!!


----------



## Elsie87

becks. said:


> I just went through your entire thread & I must say you have a very lovely collection! Also, you definitely have an eye for putting together stunning outfits!


 


Eva1991 said:


> I LOVE this look Elsie!!! Great trench (now I want something leopard printed...) and great match with the red shoes! Sexy & elegant!!!!
> 
> The pics of the afternoon tea reminded me of last year, while I was in Edinburgh, Scotland and had a tea just like this!!! Never had a traditional english tea before! It was perfect!


 


alkayed said:


> What a fascinating Collection .. love it


 


frick&frack said:


> ahhhh...the beloved jacket...further proof that it might be the most versatile piece in your wardrobe.  looks so cool contrasted with the camo print prada.  LOVE that giant turquoise ring too.


 


travelerscloset said:


> Hi there! I love the trench coat and tweed jacket! You wear them well!!!


 
Ladies, thank you all for stopping by and commenting! :urock:


----------



## Elsie87

From my blog:


_Recent outfits_











_Recent purchases_




From COS.





From Forever 21.


_Make-up_






If you're interested, you can find more pics and details in my blog!


----------



## travelerscloset

so pretty as usual.  I love your jackets.


----------



## lvsweetness

Took me awhile to catch up from where I last stopped at, lol- but gorgeous, everything is fabulous from the past couple of weeks!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> so pretty as usual.  I love your jackets.


 


lvsweetness said:


> Took me awhile to catch up from where I last stopped at, lol- but gorgeous, everything is fabulous from the past couple of weeks!


 
Thank you, ladies! Your sweet comments are much appreciated!


----------



## Elsie87

Some recent looks from my blog:


----------



## Elsie87

Went to a vintage/second hand designer clothing and accessories event yesterday and I found this *Dior Gaucho large double saddle in cream/beige*: 





















I just looooove my Gauchos!


----------



## Eva1991

Congrats on your new purchase!!!!

I'm interested in buying a 2nd hand bag right now but I'm a clean freak so may I ask what did you do to clean the bag after you've bought it?


----------



## Elsie87

Eva1991 said:


> Congrats on your new purchase!!!!
> 
> I'm interested in buying a 2nd hand bag right now but I'm a clean freak so may I ask what did you do to clean the bag after you've bought it?


 
Thank you! 

I used baby wipes. They were recommended for cleaning this bag by the people on the Dior forum. 

On my other bags I use specific colourless leather cleaner + leather conditioning cream.


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I used baby wipes. They were recommended for cleaning this bag by the people on the Dior forum.
> 
> On my other bags I use specific colourless leather cleaner + leather conditioning cream.




Thank you very much for answering!!!!  If I end up buying the bag I have my eyes on right now, I'll try the wipes and the leather cleaner too!


----------



## Elsie87

My earrings:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> From my blog:
> 
> 
> _Recent outfits_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Recent purchases_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From COS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Forever 21.
> 
> 
> _Make-up_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested, you can find more pics and details in my blog!



That picture of your forever 21 ring is so pretty!!!  How'd you capture the different colors/hues?!?!?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> My earrings:



These earrings remind me of my friend's jewelry collection, she's probably lurking on here right now  Both of you have such a diverse and colorful collection!


----------



## Iamtassy

Gorgeous!! Very stunning thread. I love your collection and style. Thx for sharing


----------



## cece88

Love ur earrings collection :X


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> _Recent purchases_


^LOVE the gray gradient knit tunic/dress!




Elsie87 said:


> Went to a vintage/second hand designer clothing and accessories event yesterday and I found this *Dior Gaucho large double saddle in cream/beige*:


^CONGRATULATIONS...another gaucho for your collection!!!




Elsie87 said:


> My earrings:


^fabulous & fun earrings!  looks like you're getting into the feather trend.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Wow, you have a really hot earring collection!


----------



## schouhansen

Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel black Scales flap*


This one is amazing!


----------



## schouhansen

Elsie87 said:


> My earrings:


OMG, beautiful!


----------



## TeddyLV

What a stunning collection


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> That picture of your forever 21 ring is so pretty!!!  Ho*w'd you capture the different colors/hues?!?!?*


 
Thank you! I just held it into the sunlight. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> These earrings remind me of my friend's jewelry collection, she's probably lurking on here right now  Both of you have such a diverse and colorful collection!


 


Iamtassy said:


> Gorgeous!! Very stunning thread. I love your collection and style. Thx for sharing


 


cece88 said:


> Love ur earrings collection :X


 


frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE the gray gradient knit tunic/dress!
> 
> 
> 
> ^CONGRATULATIONS...another gaucho for your collection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fabulous & fun earrings!  looks like you're getting into the feather trend.


 


NagaJolokia said:


> Wow, you have a really hot earring collection!


 


schouhansen said:


> This one is amazing!


 


schouhansen said:


> OMG, beautiful!


 


TeddyLV said:


> What a stunning collection


 
Thank you, all! 

*About my earrings*: I really like feathers because they're extremely lightweight and often very big and bold; two things I like most in earrings!


----------



## Elsie87

More looks from my blog:


----------



## travelerscloset

Elsie! I love the new photos!  I adore those earrings! The Dior is gorgeous!
You are lovely as always! Love those lashes


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> Elsie! I love the new photos!  I adore those earrings! The Dior is gorgeous!
> You are lovely as always! *Love those lashes*


 
Thank you, sweetie! 

The lashes are a must for me when going out. My heavy eyelids just hang on top of my own lashes, which makes them barely visible. Falsies really open up my eyes! 

And I love your new avatar; is it you?


----------



## travelerscloset

I'd love to wear falsies but I chronically touch my eyes so my eyes get irritated 

Thanks Yup, that's me.  It was taken last year.  I got pregnant this year and as soon as I go back to the gym I hope to get back my original figure 



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, sweetie!
> 
> The lashes are a must for me when going out. My heavy eyelids just hang on top of my own lashes, which makes them barely visible. Falsies really open up my eyes!
> 
> And I love your new avatar; is it you?


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> I'd love to wear falsies but I chronically touch my eyes so my eyes get irritated
> 
> Thanks Yup, that's me.  It was taken last year.  I got pregnant this year and as soon as I go back to the gym I hope to get back my original figure


 
You look beautiful! 

Good luck with the gym; I'm also working on my fitness right now. We'll get there!


----------



## Elsie87

Picked up some stuff at my favourite vintage/consignment shops:


*Halston Heritage dress/gown:*







*Fur hat:*






*Knee-high leather boots:*






More pics in my blog!


----------



## Eva1991

Love your new finds Elsie!!! Especially the dress!!!! TDF!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks...


Elsie87 said:


> You look beautiful!
> 
> Good luck with the gym; I'm also working on my fitness right now. We'll get there!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *Eva*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

love that green Halston heritage dress!!! 

The fur hat is cute too, what are you going to wear with this?


----------



## floriade

Great collection! I love you turquoise reissue and your louboutin!


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love that green Halston heritage dress!!!
> 
> The fur hat is cute too, what are you going to wear with this?


 
Thank you! I'm going to wear the hat with either my wool/cashmere Stella McCartney coat, or my Sandwich 'puffy' winter jacket. Both are black.



floriade said:


> Great collection! I love you turquoise reissue and your louboutin!


 
Thanks a lot for stopping by!


----------



## Elsie87

Yesterday evening:


----------



## jaqvitalicio

linhhhuynh said:


> wow! i can't wait to see what's in all those bags!


Wow thats how one should take care of her collections!!!


----------



## jaqvitalicio

Cool chanel Collection


----------



## jaqvitalicio

Love the shoes


----------



## Elsie87

^


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!* I'm going to wear the hat with either my wool/cashmere Stella McCartney coat, or my Sandwich 'puffy' winter jacket. Both are black.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for stopping by!



Pix please


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Pix please


 
Haha, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Elsie87

Closet pic:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Picked up some stuff at my favourite vintage/consignment shops:
> 
> *Halston Heritage dress/gown:*
> *Fur hat:*
> *Knee-high leather boots:*
> More pics in my blog!


^that halston dress is AMAZING!!!  love the belt you paired with it too.




Elsie87 said:


> Yesterday evening:


^your purple ring is fantastic!


----------



## Elsie87

^

The purple ring is from Forever 21; LOVE their jewelry!


----------



## lvsweetness

i always come to tpf every few days to mainly look at your thread, lol

you are inspiring me to get into jewelry-- ironically i love shoes and purses but i have never worn much jewelry


----------



## monicaw

Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel*
> 
> 
> *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226*


Oh, this is so beautiful. You have a great collection


----------



## Elsie87

lvsweetness said:


> i always come to tpf every few days to mainly look at your thread, lol
> 
> you are inspiring me to get into jewelry-- ironically i love shoes and purses but i have never worn much jewelry


 
Aww, I'm flattered, thank you!  You know, jewelry is really easy to get into: most of my stuff comes from cheaper places (like H&M, Forever 21, vintage stores and markets) where you can find some really cool stuff at great prices. And also, jewelry doesn't take up much space, unlike bags and shoes, haha!  Good luck!



monicaw said:


> Oh, this is so beautiful. You have a great collection


 
Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## mlag724

Elsie87 said:


> Closet pic:


 Love your neat organization. It does your collection justice.


----------



## Elsie87

^

Recieved a vintage snakeskin clutch from my grandmother:


----------



## Elsie87

Looks from my blog:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Recieved a vintage snakeskin clutch from my grandmother:


^it's absolutely gorgeous!!!  what a wonderful gift.




Elsie87 said:


> Looks from my blog:


^your knit dress is super cute!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 

Went to a *gala* last night. Dress is Halston Heritage. 





















Had a blast!


----------



## travelerscloset

So organized! I love it! 


Elsie87 said:


> Closet pic:


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> Recieved a vintage snakeskin clutch from my grandmother:


This is a FAB piece Elsie! I too own several vintage, pre-loved (my mom's) exotic pieces, so I can totally understant how special this must be for you, both style wise and sentimentally! Can't wait to see mod pics soon!


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav* & *Eva*:


----------



## Elsie87

Inspired by my new avatar:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Inspired by my new avatar:


I adore that turquoise ring!


----------



## Elsie87

^

Comfy and classic today:


----------



## Prada_Princess

You own so many lovely items!  Such style and nice interesting blog.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you very much! 


Paddy again, with a dress this time:


----------



## blondehell

amazing bags!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 



Mixing patterns:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Paddy again, with a dress this time:



These shoes are the business. I love your stuff!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Comfy and classic today:


^that shade of pink in the sweater is perfect for you!




Elsie87 said:


> Paddy again, with a dress this time:


^I adore interesting polka dots...that dress is fab!




Elsie87 said:


> Mixing patterns:


^I'm a HUGE fan of mixing patterns.  you've done it brilliantly here!!!  love the classic tweed with the fun animal print & trendy camo.


----------



## Elsie87

*Alex spoils me* and *f&f*: 

You know, about mixing patterns: I'm kinda new at this but I read in one of my 'Trinny & Susannah' books that the key for doing it succesfully is having a mutual colour in every patterned piece (in this case: black). As a beginner I stick to that rule, hehe!


----------



## jwisan

Wow, I love the shoe and purse walls!!! Really awesome hobby


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing patterns:



LOVE this look! Who's your jacket by?


----------



## Elsie87

*jwisan* & *Eva*: Thank you! 



Eva1991 said:


> LOVE this look! *Who's your jacket by?*


 
It's a Chanel jacket I picked up at a local consignment shop.


----------



## Serina

its quite possible Ive written on this thread before but seriously.... Your collection blows me away! Id sell my soul for the metallic reissue.


----------



## ajawis

Wow, I love your blog, you have an amazing sense of style, and your pieces are truly beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## Elsie87

*Serina* and *ajawis*: Thank you both for the sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

Channeling the seventies with my teal Dior Gaucho and a printed tunic:


----------



## estarfaux

Mmm! Speechless!


----------



## Elsie87

^


Out to dinner with the turquoise Chanel:


----------



## Elsie87

Navy + Gucci:


----------



## michi_chi

you've got a great collection of Louboutins and I love your bag collection! I want the Burberry chain bag if you ever want to sell/give it away :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Channeling the seventies with my teal Dior Gaucho and a printed tunic:


^fabulous print




Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner with the turquoise Chanel:


^love how the bag picks up the accent colors in the dress!




Elsie87 said:


> Navy + Gucci:


^beautiful necklace


----------



## Elsie87

*michi* and *f&f*: Thank you both!


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Scales flap:












Gucci Abbey:


----------



## Elsie87

Balenciaga City + Chanel jacket:












Hermès croc + CL:


----------



## minuet

love your bags!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks for stopping by! 


Dior Gaucho:


----------



## jujuto

Wow ! you looks gorgeous !
Your thread is a fabulous source of inspiration...
Joyeux noël !


----------



## sarahwj

You my dear have a collection that is to die for!


----------



## Elsie87

jujuto said:


> Wow ! you looks gorgeous !
> Your thread is a fabulous source of inspiration...
> *Joyeux noël !*


 
Merci beaucoup, à vous aussi! 



sarahwj said:


> You my dear have a collection that is to die for!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci Abbey:





Elsie87 said:


> Balenciaga City + Chanel jacket:



love the snake print dress & cross necklace!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> Balenciaga City + Chanel jacket:



^^^ Love this combo! The necklace really compliments the jacket and vice versa!


----------



## Elsie87

*Frick* and *Eva*: Thank you both!


----------



## Elsie87

Going casual with the Gaucho


----------



## FisherGossip

OMG, Im in aww.  Really impressive collection.  I love the Balenciaga sky blue City ...


----------



## travelerscloset

Super lovely as always!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you both! 


A 'Chanel' day:


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you both!
> 
> 
> A 'Chanel' day:


 

Love your leather jacket Elsie87! I have a really soft spot for leather jackets myself! I have visited your thread before and came back to see the updates. All the mod shots are great! I love your style; you are doing a wonderful job accesorizing your oufits! Will be back!


----------



## Elsie87

^That's very sweet, thank you!


----------



## balletgirl

Nice collection!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks for stopping by! 



My NYE look:












*Happy New Year everyone!*


----------



## Elsie87

New stuff from the winter sales:


----------



## Eva1991

Love the NYE look! Happy new year by the way!!


----------



## Elsie87

New bag from Rabeanco:


----------



## Elsie87

Eva1991 said:


> Love the NYE look! Happy new year by the way!!


 
Thank you! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Going casual with the Gaucho





Elsie87 said:


> A 'Chanel' day:


^^ ^I spot your fabulous teal leather jacket! 




Elsie87 said:


> My NYE look:
> 
> *Happy New Year everyone!*


^great NYE outfit...happy new year! 




Elsie87 said:


> New stuff from the winter sales:





Elsie87 said:


> New bag from Rabeanco:


^love that turquoise bag!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *f&f*!


----------



## minuet

I love your C necklace and ooohh the cocktail ring is awesome!


----------



## Tropigal3

That white flowered Prada is too CUTE!


----------



## MargotChanning

beautiful organization skills and love, love the prada bags!


----------



## Prinz

great wardrobe < so nice n tidy>>>>>n for the shoes.....its so easy to find>>>>


----------



## Elsie87

*Minuet, Tropigal, Margot* and *Prinz*: Thank you all for the sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

Tied an H scarf to my new Rabeanco bag:


----------



## mlag724

Elsie87 said:


> Tied an H scarf to my new Rabeanco bag:


 Love the H scarf. Do you know name and year? Looking to buy my first. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elsie87

mlag724 said:


> Love the H scarf. Do you know name and year? Looking to buy my first. Thanks in advance.


 
Thank you! I found this scarf at consignment shop so I don't know the year (but I'm guessing it's pretty recent). It's from "J. Metz". I cannot find the name though. There's coloured belts on it. 

HTH!


----------



## Elsie87

Pairing the fur vest I picked up at a consignment shop during the winter sales with my Chloé Paddington and some CLs:


----------



## mlag724

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! I found this scarf at consignment shop so I don't know the year (but I'm guessing it's pretty recent). It's from "J. Metz". I cannot find the name though. There's coloured belts on it.
> 
> HTH!


 Thanks. Must compliment you on your amazing skills to find such beautiful items at consignment shops. It is defintely a gift.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

amazing collection! =)


----------



## Elsie87

*Mlag* & *sweetdreamer*:


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing *H + CL* to an early birthday dinner tonight:


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love your last outift, Elsie! Especially the shoes! I'm in an "animal print mood" these days! LOL


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Tied an H scarf to my new Rabeanco bag:


^LOVE that shot of color...especially in the winter!  your ring is fab too.  you have so many rings that I just love.




Elsie87 said:


> Pairing the fur vest I picked up at a consignment shop during the winter sales with my Chloé Paddington and some CLs:


^very snow bunny 




Elsie87 said:


> Wearing *H + CL* to an early birthday dinner tonight:


^OMG...you look hot as h3ll & dead sexy!!!!!  that black thing underneath with the thin straps on your chest is very cool.  the sheer dress with the lingerie hem is so feminine & sexy.

HAPPY _early_ BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE that shot of color...especially in the winter! your ring is fab too. you have so many rings that I just love.
> 
> ^very snow bunny
> 
> ^OMG...you look hot as h3ll & dead sexy!!!!! that black thing underneath with the thin straps on your chest is very cool. the sheer dress with the lingerie hem is so feminine & sexy.
> 
> HAPPY _early_ BIRTHDAY!!!


 
Thank you so much! 

You know, that strappy black thing is a bra from a Dutch lingerie designer called "Marlies Dekkers": http://www.marliesdekkers.nl/ She's very popular here in Belgium and in The Netherlands.


----------



## Elsie87

Eva1991 said:


> ^^ Love your last outift, Elsie! Especially the shoes! *I'm in an "animal print mood" these days!* LOL


 
Thank you! 

I'm always in the mood for a splash of animal print...


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> You know, that strappy black thing is a bra from a Dutch lingerie designer called "Marlies Dekkers": http://www.marliesdekkers.nl/ She's very popular here in Belgium and in The Netherlands.



love the edgy/sexiness of her designs.  looks like I might need to place an order (she's in some stores over here too)


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> love the edgy/sexiness of her designs. looks like I might need to place an order (she's in some stores over here too)


 
That's great! I really recommend it!


----------



## No Cute

Love this outfit! ^^^


----------



## Elsie87

^


Carrying my favourite Gaucho again:


----------



## Elsie87

Prada bag + neutral colours:


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing *H + CL* to an early birthday dinner tonight:


 
Love the enitre outfit Elsie87! H + CLs is a dreamy combination, and the dress is gorgeous!


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Tied an H scarf to my new Rabeanco bag:


 
Love the colors on this scarf - so vibrant!


----------



## Eva1991

Love the PRADA bag in your last outift post!


----------



## Elsie87

*Ivonna* & *Eva*: Thank you! :urock:


----------



## Elsie87

Again, Chanel + CL:
















Necklace is from H&M.


----------



## miyale30

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing *H + CL* to an early birthday dinner tonight:


I love this dress Elsie, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! As a matter of fact, I'm wearing it again tonight!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> Again, Chanel + CL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace is from H&M.




The necklace is great! I would have never guessed it's from H&M!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Eva1991 said:


> The necklace is great! I would have never guessed it's from H&M!!!


 
Thank you! H&M's accessories really can be amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

Birthday outfit, including a tunic from Single, YSL shoes and vintage accessories:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Carrying my favourite Gaucho again:


^LOVE that belt over the fur vest!




Elsie87 said:


> Prada bag + neutral colours:


^georgeous neutral ensemble!




Elsie87 said:


> Again, Chanel + CL:
> 
> Necklace is from H&M.


^wonderful necklace!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Birthday outfit, including a tunic from Single, YSL shoes and vintage accessories:



wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

the colors in this tunic are fabulous!  love the vintage clutch too.


----------



## lvsweetness

happy birthday!!! queen:


----------



## miyale30

Happy belated birthday!! artyhat:  We're both January babies!


----------



## Elsie87

*frick&frack, lvsweetness, miyale30*: Thank you, ladies! :urock:


----------



## Samia

Happy Birthday! 
*Elsie87*, I love your style! You have a great collection of bags and shoes.


----------



## adgjl

Happy Birthday! I love your collection of bags!


----------



## Eva1991

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, fellow Capricorn!!!!!!! :rockettes:

Is your Birthday on the 15th of January??? If yes, then we share the same birthday!!!!!

Love the tunic and the clutch!


----------



## Elsie87

*Samia* & *adgjl*: 





Eva1991 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, fellow Capricorn!!!!!!! :rockettes:
> 
> *Is your Birthday on the 15th of January??? If yes, then we share the same birthday!!!!!*
> 
> Love the tunic and the clutch!


 
Yes, it is! Awesome!!!  Happy Bday to you too! 

And thank you!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> *Samia* & *adgjl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is! Awesome!!!  Happy Bday to you too!
> 
> And thank you!




Oh! Thank you!!!

Unfortunately I was sick this weekend, so I didn't get a chance to go out for the usual family dinner...

Will do next weekend probably!!!

Capricorn rocks!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Oh, sorry to hear that! Have fun next weekend!


----------



## Elsie87

New bag! 

Presenting my *Valentino Rockstud Dome bag*: (more pics coming soon!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cute new bag! Yes, more pix please


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> New bag!
> 
> Presenting my *Valentino Rockstud Dome bag*: (more pics coming soon!)



congratulations on your new bag!  welcome to the world of valentino


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you both! 


As promised, more (and better) pics of the *Valentino Rockstud dome bag*:


----------



## No Cute

The Valentino is great!  Beautiful!


----------



## michi_chi

Elsie87 said:


> New bag!
> 
> Presenting my *Valentino Rockstud Dome bag*: (more pics coming soon!)


 
lovely bag! congrats!


----------



## Elsie87

*No Cute* & *michi_chi*: Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

An outfit with the Valentino:


----------



## travelerscloset

Belated happy birthday! 
I love that Valentino!


----------



## Eva1991

Love the new Valentino bag!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> As promised, more (and better) pics of the *Valentino Rockstud dome bag*:





Elsie87 said:


> An outfit with the Valentino:



the rockstud is such a gorgeous shade of taupe!  your spiked cuff looks so cool with it too


----------



## Elsie87

*travelerscloset, Eva1991* and *frick&frack*: Thank you for the sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my turquoise Rabeanco bag:
















Ring is from Forever 21. Boots are CL (what else? ).


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my turquoise Rabeanco bag:
> 
> Ring is from Forever 21. Boots are CL (what else? ).



LOVE the pop of your teal bag with your charcoal & black outfit.  that ring is fantastic too!  is it glass wrapped with wire?  or what?


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> LOVE the pop of your teal bag with your charcoal & black outfit. that ring is fantastic too! is it glass wrapped with wire? or what?


 
Thank you! Yup, it's coloured glass wrapped with wire.


----------



## Ahot

Elsie87 said:


> *Gucci*
> 
> 
> *Gucci beige GG canvas medium Wave hobo*


this gucci tote will never get old! It´s still classy even with monograms allover. Great taste!


----------



## Ahot

Elsie87 said:


> *Chloé*
> 
> 
> *Chloé grenat Paddington satchel*


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Valentino + leopard print!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

your new bag looks great! super practical too for shopping around, congrats


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks *Cec*! You're absolutely right! 



More Valentino + leopard print!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Valentino + leopard print!





Elsie87 said:


> More Valentino + leopard print!



love the leopard!  that turquoise necklace is fab too.


----------



## Elsie87

^



Rainy day outfit with my Chanel Le Marais flap:


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Great outfit! Love your trench and how the detail of your gloves matches the bag!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Lovely collection


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy day outfit with my Chanel Le Marais flap:



Is that LV's monogram shawl? I haven't seen it in that color before, very unique


----------



## Elsie87

^Yes it is! 

*Eva, glamorioustasha* & *Cec*:


----------



## Elsie87

Valentino Rockstud + Gucci Iman pairing:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Rainy day outfit with my Chanel Le Marais flap:


^chic armor for a rainy day!




Elsie87 said:


> Valentino Rockstud + Gucci Iman pairing:


^love the edginess of this pairing, & the color.


----------



## Samia

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy day outfit with my Chanel Le Marais flap:



Love the Tranch and Chanel!


Elsie87 said:


> Valentino Rockstud + Gucci Iman pairing:


What a fab combo!


----------



## sedgewick

Omg that vintage Chanel black lambskin is Amazing! Where did you find it? X


----------



## Elsie87

*frick&frack, Samia* and *sedgewick*: 



sedgewick said:


> Omg that vintage Chanel black lambskin is Amazing! Where did you find it? X


 
Found it at a local luxury brand second hand shop. If you're interested, here's the website: http://www.puck-schilde.be/ (it's only in Dutch though). I don't think they sell online. 

HTH!


----------



## Flip88

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Pairing the fur vest I picked up at a consignment shop during the winter sales with my Chloé Paddington and some CLs:



What a beautiful and well co-ordinated outfit!!


----------



## feline_j15

I loved how you organized your shoes and bags!


----------



## Elsie87

*Flip88* & *feline*: Thank you for the sweet comments! 


Chanel Scales flap:












Necklace is from H&M.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Chanel Scales flap:
> 
> Necklace is from H&M.



great casual look...love the pop of red in your shoes/simples!


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

OMG, I would kill for a closet like that!!  I love how organized everything is!! Unfortunately I just don't have the space to give the proper attention to all of my beloved bags and shoes. So many of them don't see the light of day for months on end :*{
Love it!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elsie87

*f&f*, *CLO*: Thank you both!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the sweet comments! 


Out for drinks tonight with my Floral Bal:


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love the red Loubs and the yellow Bal!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks *Eva*! 


As requested a long time ago: *a cold weather look of mine* (it's finally cold enough now!)


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Out for drinks tonight with my Floral Bal:


^great juxtaposition between the edgy cuff & t-shirt paired with the floral bag.




Elsie87 said:


> As requested a long time ago: *a cold weather look of mine* (it's finally cold enough now!)


^snow bunny!


----------



## lvsweetness

cheezits, you take such good pictures.. you should be a prof photographer, they are all so vivid

and I AM DYING FOR THAT YELLOW BAL BAG< OMG GORGEOUS!


----------



## travelerscloset

sooo lovely as always!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f, Sophie* and *trav*: You ladies are the sweetest! Thank you!  :urock:


----------



## Elsie87

Another winter look with my *Gucci Wave hobo* and *Chloé boots*:


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love this look Elsie! And I'm  over the bag!


----------



## n_moviehouse

Amazing collections...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Another winter look with my *Gucci Wave hobo* and *Chloé boots*:



Hey girl! I've come back AGAIN to check your pix lol and I'm loving the look here


----------



## shogan

Amazing.....going to my closet now to pull together new looks. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Love4MK

I think you should be my stylist.  Just FYI.  (PS: Awesome collection!)


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Another winter look with my *Gucci Wave hobo* and *Chloé boots*:



you make me want a fur vest...& I live in florida


----------



## Samia

^ me too frick&frack and I live in really hot climate!
Love your style


----------



## Elsie87

*Eva1991, n_moviehouse, CEC.LV4eva, shogan, Love4MK, frick&frack* and *Samia*: Ladies (and gents?), I'm so flattered by all your lovely comments! Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Did another *RZ inspired* look:
















She can be my stylist, haha! 


By the way, my regular camera is out for repairs so please excuse the not so great pics... :cry:


----------



## Katiesmama

Hi, Elsie.   I just signed up on tPF, and this is my very first post......hope I don't mess this up.    But I had to come to your thread first to tell you I love love love your style.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you so much!  

Welcome to tPF! :welcome2:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your it!!!! Glamazon indeed!


----------



## ElleChi

Wow!!
I love the Chanel scales.
Beautiful collection!


----------



## helloworld1223

love how you organized your shoes


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav, Elle* and *helloworld*: Thank you for the lovely comments; they are much appreciated!


----------



## Elsie87

Got a *new blazer from Zara* and I decided to try out a look with my *Floral Balenciaga* and my *CL Pigalles*:


----------



## Samia

Elsie87 said:


> Did another *RZ inspired* look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can be my stylist, haha!
> By the way, my regular camera is out for repairs so please excuse the not so great pics... :cry:


Looking great!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Did another *RZ inspired* look:
> 
> She can be my stylist, haha!


^you did a wonderful job emulating RZ's style.




Elsie87 said:


> Got a *new blazer from Zara* and I decided to try out a look with my *Floral Balenciaga* and my *CL Pigalles*:


^great color on this blazer (similar to your leather jacket)!  teal is such an incredible color neutral.


----------



## ahowe07

specme said:


> I read that some people took offense to your question,personally I wouldn't have.
> I usually hang out in the Louis Vuitton forum and people have started threads asking what do you do without to fund your LV addiction.
> I started a thread that as a stay at home mom ( or a part time worker ) , how do you afford LVS.
> No one took offense to those and I'm sorry people here got fussy at you about it.
> You were just curious and that's not a crime ( at least not in America !)


i
awesome! thanks so much for your support! I was just wondering you know, you've got people drooling over your bags, I think it is something important for younger women/teenagers who I am sure roam these forums, to know that you have to work hard to have nice things. Life isn't really like 'Sex in the City'!  I don't own LV but even though I'm a SAHM too I definitely work for what I have!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love the color of that Blazer.


----------



## Elsie87

*Samia, f&f, Alex Spoils Me *: Thank you! 

*Ahowe*: Good for you!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> Got a *new blazer from Zara* and I decided to try out a look with my *Floral Balenciaga* and my *CL Pigalles*:




Love your new blazer & your necklace as well!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

That blazer is AHHHMAZING *Elsie*!  The lines are so clean and the fit is so perfect!!!! Is that a straight cut jeans/pants you paired it with?



Elsie87 said:


> Got a *new blazer from Zara* and I decided to try out a look with my *Floral Balenciaga* and my *CL Pigalles*:


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> That blazer is AHHHMAZING *Elsie*! The lines are so clean and the fit is so perfect!!!! Is that a straight cut jeans/pants you paired it with?


 
Thank you! 

Yes, I heard about the great fit of Zara blazers so I had to try one: I really really like it! I'm a curvy girl so it's hard to get the cut right but this one fits me very well. Highly recommend it! 

The jeans is bootcut or flared, not sure. It's fitted at the top though.


----------



## Elsie87

New stuff! 

*Studded belt*: 







*Ray-Ban aviators*:











Both were consignment finds! 


Outfit pic:


----------



## fabuluxe89

Nice!


----------



## hunniesochic

Had to come back and drools over your collection some more. All awesome pieces.


----------



## Elsie87

*Fabluxe89* & *hunniesochic*: Thank you both!


----------



## Elsie87

New dress from COS + Valentino bag + metallic/ethnic accessories:


----------



## Elsie87

I seem to love teal a lot, haha!  With my Valentino again:


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh you so enable me with that blazer! I hope to grab one soon! Now, I just need to lose this preggy pounds...



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I heard about the great fit of Zara blazers so I had to try one: I really really like it! I'm a curvy girl so it's hard to get the cut right but this one fits me very well. Highly recommend it!
> 
> The jeans is bootcut or flared, not sure. It's fitted at the top though.


 
You look lovely in teal!  Gorgeous! 


Elsie87 said:


> I seem to love teal a lot, haha!  With my Valentino again:


----------



## LOUISBOY

Your collection is beautiful  Congrats!


----------



## Katiesmama

You're very stylish, Elsie!   And I love that Valentino........


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav, Louisboy* & *Katiesmama*: Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

*Leopard print + vintage Chanel + CLs for today:*

















I also got my hair done today :sunnies :


----------



## travelerscloset

If only I can mix-match clothes like you! 
I love the aviator and the bangles!


----------



## Mel467

Absolutely love your style!!! You've also made me love love love Balenciaga.


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav* & *Mel*: Thank you so much! :urock:


----------



## Elsie87

*Dior Gaucho + leather jacket and snakeprint dress:*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel  Le Marais flap* *+ Zara blazer:*

(sorry for the bad quality pics)


----------



## Elsie87

Picked up this leather jacket (from a Dutch brand called 'Goosecraft') at a second hand shop yesterday:











:boxing:


----------



## travelerscloset

^ very cool vibe! I love the jacket! Your lips are so sexy!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> New stuff!
> 
> *Studded belt*:
> 
> *Ray-Ban aviators*:
> 
> Both were consignment finds!


^fantastic belt!




Elsie87 said:


> New dress from COS + Valentino bag + metallic/ethnic accessories:


^teal is stunning on you!  love the belt & bangles too.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> I seem to love teal a lot, haha!  With my Valentino again:


^that jacket was such a smart buy...it's a wardrobe staple for you.




Elsie87 said:


> *Leopard print + vintage Chanel + CLs for today:*


^fabulous juxtaposition between the tailored jacket, prim chanel, & spiked bangle!




Elsie87 said:


> *Dior Gaucho + leather jacket and snakeprint dress:*


^love the snakeprint dress.




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel  Le Marais flap* *+ Zara blazer:*
> 
> (sorry for the bad quality pics)


^great pop of color with the crystal pendant.




Elsie87 said:


> Picked up this leather jacket (from a Dutch brand called 'Goosecraft') at a second hand shop yesterday:


^another smart buy


----------



## Mbaibua

Your collections 're amazing .especially the vintage Dior,


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> I seem to love teal a lot, haha!  With my Valentino again:


 
I love visiting your thread Elsie! As usual, all outfits are gorgeous. Love the ring!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f, Mbaibua* and *ivonna*: Thank you so much!


----------



## Elsie87

Tonight's look with my *patent Dior Gaucho tote* and my *CL oxblood glitter VPs*:


----------



## porsche09

VERY NICE


----------



## Elsie87

^


Got a new tunic dress at H&M. Worn here with my biker jacket, Balenciaga City and a trusty pair of CLs:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the biker jacket!  The tunic and jacket pairing is beautiful!  That Balenciaga is the icing on the cake!



Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Got a new tunic dress at H&M. Worn here with my biker jacket, Balenciaga City and a trusty pair of CLs:


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you, my sweet friend! 


Les accessoires du jour:


----------



## bagee

Wow! Looking through this thread was 'Oh so much Fun'!!! Amazing collection and you have amazing style with how you put things together! Thanks for sharing, wonderful!!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Got a new tunic dress at H&M. Worn here with my biker jacket, Balenciaga City and a trusty pair of CLs:



Love your new tunic & the colour of your CLs!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Tonight's look with my *patent Dior Gaucho tote* and my *CL oxblood glitter VPs*:


^the teal jacket looks great with the animal print tunic.  your oxblood glitters are my favorite pair of your shoes 




Elsie87 said:


> Got a new tunic dress at H&M. Worn here with my biker jacket, Balenciaga City and a trusty pair of CLs:


^great new tunic!  it looks fab even with the jacket closed, & pairing it with the super edgy spike bracelet is a nice contrast.




Elsie87 said:


> Les accessoires du jour:


^that clutch is fabulous!


----------



## abhorrent.mess

LOVE this thread


----------



## Elsie87

*Bagee, Eva, frick* & *abhorrent.mess*: Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! :urock:


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel jacket + LV scarf + Balenciaga First: *


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Got a new tunic dress at H&M. Worn here with my biker jacket, Balenciaga City and a trusty pair of CLs:



LOVE this jacket! Who is it from??


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOVE this jacket! Who is it from??


 
Thank you! It's from a Dutch brand called Goosecraft: http://www.goosecraft.nl/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! It's from a Dutch brand called Goosecraft: http://www.goosecraft.nl/



omg... I love some of the jackets!

Unfortunately I don't read Dutch... and when i click on the English button nothing happens.

What kind of leather do they use? and is the lining cotton or some sort of polyester material? And where's the country of fabrication? Hope you don't mind me asking all these questions lol

I just sent the owner an email too asking if they ship to Canada.

Thanks again Elsie! Once again, your jacket looks amazing on you!


----------



## mga13

Elsie87 said:


> Tonight's look with my *patent Dior Gaucho tote* and my *CL oxblood glitter VPs*:


 
I love the turquoise jacket and leopard print dress combo, very chic!


----------



## Elsie87

*Cec* & *mga*: Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Taking out my Chanel Le Marais flap again:


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg... I love some of the jackets!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't read Dutch... and when i click on the English button nothing happens.
> 
> *What kind of leather do they use? and is the lining cotton or some sort of polyester material? And where's the country of fabrication? Hope you don't mind me asking all these questions lol*
> 
> I just sent the owner an email too asking if they ship to Canada.
> 
> Thanks again Elsie! Once again, your jacket looks amazing on you!


 
Can't find much info at the website either. I've checked my jacket and it only says "real leather", nothing about the type of leather. The lining at the bodice is 100% cotton, the lining at the arms is 100% polyester. No mention of a country of fabrication. I'm not that much help I'm afraid.


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color coordination of these photos!  The fuchsia scarf complements the gray and white.  The cheetah scarf accentuates the whole look!  Very classy 



Elsie87 said:


> Taking out my Chanel Le Marais flap again:


 


Elsie87 said:


> Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue:


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 


Picked up this little beauty at one of my high-end consignment shops today:

*Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


----------



## BiewerBirkin

WOW... fun collection love the vintage Hermes


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> 
> Picked up this little beauty at one of my high-end consignment shops today:
> 
> *Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


 
Congrats Elsie! We are stole twins! :giggles:  Love all the new outfits, as usual.


----------



## KayuuKathey

wow at your collection!


----------



## Elsie87

*Biewer, ivonna* & *Kayuu*:


----------



## Elsie87

An early Spring look with my *Burberry trench, H silk scarf, turquoise Chanel Reissue and CL Pigalles*:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Taking out my Chanel Le Marais flap again:


^the pink scarf makes this outfit!




Elsie87 said:


> Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue:


^love this bag 




Elsie87 said:


> Picked up this little beauty at one of my high-end consignment shops today:
> 
> *Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


^beautiful...congratulations!  the touch of pink is perfect.




Elsie87 said:


> An early Spring look with my *Burberry trench, H silk scarf, turquoise Chanel Reissue and CL Pigalles*:


^fabulous ring, & that dress looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Jeneen

hi Ms. Elsie! I haven't been by any of your threads in a long long while and you are looking great! I love your collection and your outfits and you look beautimous!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> An early Spring look with my *Burberry trench, H silk scarf, turquoise Chanel Reissue and CL Pigalles*:



Great look!!! Love your ring!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^the pink scarf makes this outfit!
> 
> ^love this bag
> 
> ^beautiful...congratulations! the touch of pink is perfect.
> 
> ^fabulous ring, & that dress looks fantastic on you!


 
Thank you; you're the best! 



Jeneen said:


> hi Ms. Elsie! I haven't been by any of your threads in a long long while and you are looking great! I love your collection and your outfits and you look beautimous!


 
Well hello there, *Ms. Jeneen*, long time no see! Thank you for stopping by! 



Eva1991 said:


> Great look!!! Love your ring!


 
Thanks a lot, *Eva*!


----------



## Elsie87

Taking my *Balenciaga Part-Time* out for a spin today:


----------



## Elsie87

Going retro today with my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue*:











:kiss:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this!  what a classic look!


Elsie87 said:


> Going retro today with my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss:


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks a lot! 


Today, with my anthra PT again:


----------



## Johngower

Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel black Scales flap*



The scales on that are just too cool! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## Katlers

I am in love with the Balenciaga electric blue First bag


----------



## 365beautywishes

very organized, good ideas on the photos for shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

*Katlers* & *beautywishes*: Thank you so much for stopping by!


----------



## Elsie87

New tunic dress from COS + Chanel Reissue


----------



## travelerscloset

I love that dress!!! The whole ensemble is so chic! Gorgeous as always!


Elsie87 said:


> New tunic dress from COS + Chanel Reissue


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> Today, with my anthra PT again:



One of my fav looks!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^*Thanks* Eva!


----------



## Elsie87

A COS dress with my *Gucci Abbey* for a night out:


----------



## Iamtassy

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Going retro today with my Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue:
> 
> :kiss:



really beautiful


----------



## faye86

Love your collections!!!  I need to learn from you how to organize my Bags & shoes LOL~
thx for sharing!


----------



## Elsie87

*Iamtassy & faye86*:


----------



## Elsie87

Another consignment find: *YSL Arty Dots ring*


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! You know I love jewelries, right?  This one is TDF! :love Hmmmm YSL Arty rings are must haves.... I hope to own one someday...:


Elsie87 said:


> Another consignment find: *YSL Arty Dots ring*






I love this look Elsie!!!


Elsie87 said:


> A COS dress with my *Gucci Abbey* for a night out:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Taking my *Balenciaga Part-Time* out for a spin today:


^that teal blazer was such a smart buy!




Elsie87 said:


> Going retro today with my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue*:
> :kiss:


^love the polka dots & the turquoise is a great accent!




Elsie87 said:


> Today, with my anthra PT again:


^cool, edgy look




Elsie87 said:


> New tunic dress from COS + Chanel Reissue


^love the color blocking!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> A COS dress with my *Gucci Abbey* for a night out:


^gorgeous color on you, & the style of the dress is perfect for your figure!




Elsie87 said:


> Another consignment find: *YSL Arty Dots ring*


^fabulous find...love that ring!


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav* & *frick*: Thank you, ladies! I  you both!


----------



## Elsie87

Dinner look with my *Hermès croc pochette*:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Love the dinner outfit! And what a beautiful Hermes pochette!!!

 I've never seen it before, is it vintage or still available in boutiques?


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Love the dinner outfit! And what a beautiful Hermes pochette!!!
> 
> I've never seen it before, is it vintage or still available in boutiques?


 
Thank you, *C.*! 

It's vintage.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, *C.*!
> 
> It's vintage.



Awww... I guess no hopes for me 
Well it's gorgeous on you and hope to see more pix of it in your thread here


----------



## Elsie87

^Hehe, thank you! 


Issa dress + Paddy + CLs:


----------



## Elsie87

A casual look with my *black Balenciaga City*:


----------



## Elsie87

Casual night out with my *vintage Chanel bag*: 











The necklace is from H&M.


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking great as always Elsie!  I miss seeing you around!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Casual night out with my *vintage Chanel bag*:
> 
> The necklace is from H&M.



great outfit!  love that necklace, & it looks like your hair is getting long.


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav*: Thank you! I've missed you too! 

*F&f*: Thanks a lot sweetie! Yup, my hair is pretty long. I usually wear it up when taking pictures, hehe.


----------



## Elsie87

A summer outfit with my *Balenciaga floral City*:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color combination *Elsie*!!!  Gorgeous dress!


Elsie87 said:


> A summer outfit with my *Balenciaga floral City*:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> A summer outfit with my *Balenciaga floral City*:



LOVE that bag, & you're looking va-va-va-voom in that dress!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you again, ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

The *floral City* again:


----------



## canthavenuf

Love the chanel black satin croc reissue


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## JDx3

lovely collection


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


Pulled out my *Valentino Rockstud* for today:


----------



## AverageHuman

elsie,as stunning as usual!! 

it's getting hot in Japan and i miss wearing coats/jackets....


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks *Kelly*!  


Out to dinner last night. Wore my *vintage Chanel bag* as a clutch:


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look with my *Hermès croc pochette*:


 
Love the entire ensamble, Elsie! The YSL ring is beautiful!


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thanks *Kelly*!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night. Wore my *vintage Chanel bag* as a clutch:


 
Love this dress! And another gorgoues ring!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Stunning everything....amazing showcase, I enjoyed each session ...nice ...very nice


----------



## Coe

I just simply adore your collection and style it's so pretty. May I ask you something because I'm going to Belgium this summer and   I would really like to know the best places for fashion in Belgium. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## AntoinetteJ

Gorg!! Love your Hermes!!  your collection is great!


----------



## Eva1991

Elsie87 said:


> The *floral City* again:



Love your dress and the Bal ofcourse is TDF!!!


----------



## Cecilia911

Love your vintage Chanel


----------



## Elsie87

Coe said:


> I just simply adore your collection and style it's so pretty. May I ask you something because I'm going to Belgium this summer and I would really like to know the best places for fashion in Belgium. Thanks in advance for your help!


 
Thank you! 

Well, for fashion in Belgium I would recommend *Antwerp City*: famous for the 'Antwerp Six' (Dries Van Noten, Ann Demeulemeester, etc.), great variety of shops (chain stores, high end, rock 'n roll, retro, vintage) all within walking distance, and there's also a fashion museum called MoMu. This seems to be a good website: http://www.visitantwerpen.be/Bezoek...e/Visitors/to-do/Visitors-to-do-shopping.html 

I also like *Brussels* for its galleries (Galeries Royales St. Hubert is my favourite) and jewelry shops. Some websites: http://www.shopinbrussels.be/EN & http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...Brussels-357567/Shopping-Brussels-TG-C-1.html

HTH! And if you have any questions or if you want to know some of my favourite places in Antwerp City, just let me know! 

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Elsie87

*Ivonna, DonnaHawk, AntoinetteJ, Eva, Cecilia911*: Thank you all for the sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

My *Dior Gaucho* accompanied me for the day today:


----------



## Heartsoxox

I have only seen a few pages on here, but I really love these handbags! Very nice!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love each and every ensemble Elsie!  The choice of clothes, accessories and bags for each ensemble is so classy and tastefully done!  All so lovely as always!  



Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> Pulled out my *Valentino Rockstud* for today:


 


Elsie87 said:


> ^Thanks *Kelly*!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night. Wore my *vintage Chanel bag* as a clutch:


 


Elsie87 said:


> My *Dior Gaucho* accompanied me for the day today:


----------



## Elsie87

*Devilskatie, Hearts* & *trav*:


----------



## Elsie87

My trusty *black Balenciaga City*:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> The *floral City* again:


^love the floral, cuff, & dress!




Elsie87 said:


> Pulled out my *Valentino Rockstud* for today:


^you're looking so skinny!  what a cool ring.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night. Wore my *vintage Chanel bag* as a clutch:


^great idea!  what a pretty outfit.




Elsie87 said:


> And you know what would make me feel very ashamed? Continuously bothering people about the same thing over and over again. You know, I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt. It is the internet after all, and one can easily misinterpret things. But I have have to be honest here: I think you are just being plain rude and judgemental...
> 
> And as for my late reply: I've been busy working. HARD.
> 
> Can we give it a rest now? Thank you.


^ 




Elsie87 said:


> My *Dior Gaucho* accompanied me for the day today:


^great peasant blouse & very cool combo of the shield ring & large cuff.




Elsie87 said:


> My trusty *black Balenciaga City*:


^lovely eclectic ensemble for today!


----------



## littlerock

*Carry on*.. 

Beautiful collection, Elsie87!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f* and *littlerock*: Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

My favourite summer bag again:


----------



## Coe

Oh my I love your outfit as always and thanks for your help it's very much appreciated. I might send you a pv to know some more things about these shops. Thank you


----------



## Elsie87

^You're welcome! 


*Chanel bag + Chanel jacket*:


----------



## Elsie87

More *Chanel vintage*:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your chanels....


----------



## Eva1991

Love your Chanel jacket, Elsie!!


----------



## Samia

Elsie87 said:


> ^You're welcome!
> 
> 
> *Chanel bag + Chanel jacket*:


The Chanel jacket is beautiful and looks so good on you!


----------



## Samia

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> 
> Pulled out my *Valentino Rockstud* for today:


I love this Valentino bag!!
I just got the rockstud kitten heels in this color an I think I want this bag too now!


----------



## jmariebnb

Elsie87, your bag collection is to die for!! (the shoes as well!!)
What do you do to afford them all? (I hope its ok to ask...I am currently trying to find a career path....)


----------



## DonnaHawk

Truly beautiful....love the bags the outfits & accessories ..just stunning


----------



## Elsie87

*Trav, Eva, Samia, jmarie, Donna*: Thank you for the nice comments! 

*Jmariebnb*: I suggest you take up the field of Law.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> My favourite summer bag again:


^I love your floral bal!  also loving the stone ring on your middle finger...so cool.  reminds me of the nepalese saddle rings.




Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel bag + Chanel jacket*:


^lovely jacket...so feminine!  the ring on your index finger is beautiful too.  is it opal?


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^I love your floral bal! also loving the stone ring on your middle finger...so cool. reminds me of the nepalese saddle rings.
> 
> 
> 
> ^lovely jacket...so feminine! *the ring on your index finger is beautiful too. is it opal?*


 
Thank you, my dear! 

It's my YSL Arty Dots ring; I actually have no idea what the stones are, hehe!


----------



## Elsie87

Time to bring out my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue* again:


----------



## Eva1991

^^Love your Reissue and your skirt! May I ask for an ID of the skirt?


----------



## Elsie87

Eva1991 said:


> ^^Love your Reissue and your skirt! May I ask for an ID of the skirt?


 
Thank you! The skirt is actually a strapless Donna Karan dress I picked up at my local consignment store.


----------



## travelerscloset

inner shirt+crumpled/pleated skirt+my fave blazer of yours+chanel+ultra chic shoes = perfection!  You're looking great! Oh, tell me your secret in looking so fit!


Elsie87 said:


> Time to bring out my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue* again:


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> inner shirt+crumpled/pleated skirt+my fave blazer of yours+chanel+ultra chic shoes = perfection! You're looking great! Oh, tell me your secret in looking so fit!


 
You're the sweetest, thank you! 

Well, what can I say? Healthy eating and daily yoga/muscle exercises on the Wii + a bit of running the elliptical. I also try to dress for my body shape and, most importantly: I've learned how to pose in front of the camera, hehe! Oh, and lots of laughing: it burns tons of calories!


----------



## Elsie87

Out for lunch with my *little Burberry bag*:


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you for sharing friend! 
The best and most practical weight loss advise I've ever received !



Elsie87 said:


> You're the sweetest, thank you!
> 
> Well, what can I say? Healthy eating and daily yoga/muscle exercises on the Wii + a bit of running the elliptical. I also try to dress for my body shape and, most importantly: I've learned how to pose in front of the camera, hehe! Oh, and lots of laughing: it burns tons of calories!


----------



## glowingface

amazing bag collection. The best thing is Variety!!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree! Thank you


----------



## Elsie87

An outfit with my *new CL Flanavec boots*:






More pics of them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/reveal-time-something-from-f-w-12-a-762664.html


----------



## Mandiixo

OMG.. love all these bags!


----------



## **Chanel**

Elsie87 said:


> ^You're welcome!
> 
> 
> *Chanel bag + Chanel jacket*:


 

Love this outfit, Elsie! You look great! And I am loving your Chanel jacket a lot . Wouldn't mind to have it in my wardrobe myself .


----------



## Elsie87

*Mandiixo* & *Chanel*: 

*Chanel*: Lovin' the goodies in your avatar!


----------



## Elsie87

Paul Smith blazer + Prada camouflage bag:


----------



## Elsie87

Summer look with *vintage Chanel*:


----------



## Glamouricious

Amazing...I'm speechless...


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this ensemble Elsie! The blazer looks so crisp! I love everything! 


Elsie87 said:


> Paul Smith blazer + Prada camouflage bag:


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks sweetie! 


Retro "pin-up girl" dress with *vintage Chanel*:


----------



## fruitbingo

very organized, and love all the balenciagas


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your style


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Time to bring out my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue* again:


^maybe my favorite bag of yours!  the color is so dreamy 




Elsie87 said:


> Out for lunch with my *little Burberry bag*:


^fantastic top & lovin' the whole outfit!




Elsie87 said:


> An outfit with my *new CL Flanavec boots*:


^congrats on the new boots!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Paul Smith blazer + Prada camouflage bag:


^fabulous that you added a touch of red to this neutral outfit!




Elsie87 said:


> Summer look with *vintage Chanel*:


^love love love love LOVE this!!!  fabulous color, style, & coordinating necklaces!!!




Elsie87 said:


> Retro "pin-up girl" dress with *vintage Chanel*:


^so cute!  that big belt emphasizes your tiny waist just perfectly.


----------



## All in one

Wow !! Beautiful
Collection ...


----------



## Elsie87

*fruitbingo, Donna, frick, All in one*: Thank you all for the sweet comments!


----------



## Elsie87

With the *Chanel Scales flap*:


----------



## Melonbaby

Especially love the Chanel metallic turquoise flap, so shinny and gorgeous!! Unique one!


----------



## elvy_vu

your collection is awesomeeeeeeee... Let us know if one day you want to resale some of your bags :greengrin:


----------



## gwootton

Elsie87 said:


> *Prada blue/gray flower print Bowling bag* (my mum's)



I DIE for this bag! What year? It's so sweet.


----------



## vesna

LOVE all your summer mod photos !!! GLAM to the max !


----------



## Dhalia

gorgeous collection, gorgeous photography and LOVE the outfits you put together. very chic! thanks for sharing and i will definitely return for more!!!!


----------



## RoseNBloom

Elsie87 said:


> Time to bring out my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue* again:


Especially love this bag! You have a gorgeous collection. You look great wearing them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glamtothemax

amazing collection


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Wonderful collection and beautiful mod pictures


----------



## ivonna

Elsie87 said:


> Time to bring out my *Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue* again:


 
Love the entire ensamble.  You look awesome Elsie!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Elsie, It has been a while.  Miss your posts. Hope you're doing fine 



Elsie87 said:


> With the *Chanel Scales flap*:


----------



## fluffybb

Great collection!!


----------



## luvluv

Absolutely stunning collection!


----------

